# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  .. تبين شعرج طويـل وغزير ! في شـــهر ؟ مع ((( أم مــهرة ))) لا تحتآرين ...

## ((( أم مهرة )))

> تم إستلآم هذه الرسآله 
> بتآريخ 29 / 3 / 2012 
> الغالية مشكوره على جالكسي كاب والشامبو مشالله صدق انه خبااااااااااال وكل منتجاتج طررررررر وخبااااااال منتجاتج طرررر حتى ختيه متخبله على الزيت والكاب كول والشامبو
> الله يعطيج العافية *





> تم إستلآم هذه الرسآله 
> بتآريخ 15 / 3 / 2012 
> السلام عليكم والرحمه 
> 
> شخبارج فديتج ام مهاري ........ حبيت اشكرج علي جهودج وتلبيت طلباتي 
> اخر مره طلبت ىمنج هديتين وطلعوو رووعه والتغليف ماشاء الله تباارك الرحمن رووعه وايد حبيت الشكل والاغراض اللي داخل 
> وطلبت منج واخير حصلته عندج الجلاكسي روووعه استعماله من اول استخداام حسيت ب نتيجه تجنن
> 
> وااااااأو على الجلاكسي بصراحه يجنن انا اول مره أخذه واول ما وصل استخدمته جد يجنن والريحه 
> ...





> تم إستلآم هذه الرسآله 
> بتآريخ 16 / 3 / 2012 
> مساء الخير شحوالج الغالية بصراحه الشامبو مثل ما قلتي رووووعه وااايد وحبيته والدهان مثل 
> بس المغذي بعدني ما ستخدمته ما عليج أمر بغيت 3 غراش شامبو القذله الأعجوبه وواحد الدهان امشط القذله





> هذه الرسآله الثآنيه بعد فترة إستخدآم بسيطه 
> تم إستلآم هذه الرسآله بتآريخ 8 / 1 / 2012 
> 
> السلام عليكم أم مهرة
> 
> أستخدمت يالغالية الكريم المغذي بصراحة بان الفرق من أول إستخدام و خف التساقط 
> ما شاء الله اللهم صلي على محمد
> 
> سلمت يمناج يالغالية
> ...





> هذه الرسآله الأولى تم إستلآم هذه الرسآله 
> بتآريخ 29 / 12 / 2011 
> 
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله يالغالية
> 
> البارحة استلمت مورد الشفايف, و ما شاء الله النتيجة روعة من أول استخدام, و اليوم بعد حطيت منه حق الدوام..مبين طبيعي ما شاء الله
> 
> سلمتي يا أم مهرة..و الله يبارك لج ف كل شي يالغالية
> 
> ...


ــــــــــــ




> تم إستلآم هذيه الرسآله 
> بتآريخ 30 - 3 - 2011
> مرحبااااا الغلا ؟؟
> 
> 
> اشحالج ؟؟عساج طيبه\\
> 
> 
> فديتج حبيت اطلب منج للمره الثانيه زيت امشط القذله وربي يوفقج 
> ...





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 16-12- 2010
> هلا الغاليه
> 
> استخدمت اليوم الزيت مع مغذي عجيييييييب الصراحه روعه حسيت عقب ما غسلته كأنه مسشور وأيد حلو تسلم أيدج و أحلي شيء لمعه كاني حاطه سيروم 
> و جريت المغذي على بنتي والحمدلله من أول استخدام نعم شعرها شوي لأن شعرها وأيد كيرلي
> وان شاء الله بداوم عليه 
> 
> مشكوررره حبوبه و ما قصرتي





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 15-12-2010
> السلام عليكم ..... شحاللج اختي 
> انا كنت طالبه من عندج مجوعة الشعر مع الزيت و الصراحه كلمة روعه شوي عليها ماشاء الله شعري وايد استفاد منها و الحين عندي طلبيه يديده 
> مجموعتي الايسيه العدد (1)
> بودرة شفايف الحب العدد (1)
> عطر شفايف العدد (1)
> شفت في الردود عن كريم اسمه kiss me هو لتوريد الشفايف يا ليت تخبريني عنه انتظر ردج





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 24-11-2010
> عاجــــــــــل
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> شو اخبارج ام مهره 
> هاي الطلبية الثالثة اللي اخذها من عندج خلصت من عندي مجموعة القذلة 
> 
> ابا من عندج 
> 1- حمام زيت كاب كول
> ...





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 19-11-2010
> السلام عليكم ..
> 
> الغاليه وصلتني الطلبيه قبل العيد وطبعا مع انشغال العيد ما قدرت أطرش لج رساله ..
> 
> وصلتني الطلبيه وبصراحه وااااااايد عيبتني ... سواء الزيت أو الكريم المغذي .. حسيته صدق يغير الشعر وهالشي لاحظته على بنتي اللي جربت لها خمس كريمات و أربع زيوت لكن ولا واحد يابلي النتيجه اللي أباها لكن امشط القذله استانست عليه من أول استخدام ..
> 
> والمجموعه الآيسيه كششششششخه وشكلها غاوي كأنها اسكريم هاغن داز خاطرج تاكلينه .. ومن أول استخدام لاحظت فررررررق ما شاء الله تبارك الله عن أحسد عمري ولا أحسد أم مهره عالشغل الغاوي ..
> ...





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 18-8-2010
> الغالية يزاااج الله الف خير 
> 
> و انا حابة اشكرج على منتج امشط القذلة .... الحمد الله شعري وااايد اتحسن عليه ...
> و انا ابا اطلب طلبية ايدية و اذا ممكن و اذا قدرتي لاني محتاجتنها ضروري .... و اذا ما قدرتي لا حول بترياااج الين 15-9 على ان اكوون اول الحاصلاات ..
> 
> 
> و تسلمين اختي و انا بانتظار ردج الغالية





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 27-5-2010
> 
> فدييييييييييييييييييييييييييت روحج يا ربي
> بغيت أقولج لين يومج مستمره عالزيت امشط القذله 
> اصراحه نتايجه رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه صدق صدق والله
> الحين هذا ثاني اسبوع احط منه ومشكوووووره الغلا





> غناتي عن نفسي شعريه كااااااااان يطيح بشكل مش طبيييييييييييعي ما تتخيلين
> كييييييف والحمدلله من اول استخدااااااام زيت امشط القمر خف التساقط بشكل ملحووووظ 
> وحسيت انه قام ينبتلي شعر يديد وبالنسبه لطول مالاحظت انه طول ياغير شوي
> بشكل مش ملحوظ بس ما مدله شهر وان شااء الله اذا كملنا عالزييييت بيطول ان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 26-5-2010
> مرحبا اختي ام مهره
> شحالج 
> 
> وصلتني الطلبيه من اسبوع والحين صارلي مستخدمتنها مرتين
> الصراااحه واااااااااااااايد حلووه النتايج...
> ربي يسلم هالايدين ولا ننحرم من ابداعج...
> 
> ...





> تم إستلام هذي رساله 
> بتاريخ 24-5-2010
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرحبا الغالية ...
> 
> هاي ثاني مره اطلب منج لاني فعلا لقيت فايده من منتجاتج الغالية ..
> المهم هالمرة حابه اطلب حمام زيت جلكسي كاب كول . إمشــط القــذله 
> و الكريم المغدي .امشط القذله\





> تم إستلام هذي رساله
> بتاريخ 11-5-2010 
> 
> هلا اختي،،
> شحالج كيف الحال ...
> ممكن توفرين لي نفس الطلب الي طلبته قبل اذا ممكن..
> بصراحه سوا نتيجة لشعري مع اني مااستخدمة للأسف بنفس الطريقه الي ذكرتيها لكن مع هذا فيه تحسن كبير لشعري ... بحاول هالمرة اني اخليه فترة اطول على شعري واستخدمه بانتظام.. هالمرة ابا الباكج كامل لاني قبل كنت طالبه الزيت والمغذي بس ... الله يوفقج ويهنيج
> 
> 
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اليوم بشهد شهدت حق يا بنات في زيت ام مهري موقف الكلام عنه انا استخدمه صارلي خمس شهور ونتيجه انه طول شعري وخف تسقط وكثر شعري ونشالله اني مدومه عليه الين يوصل شعري لطول الي ابغيه ويكفيني اني لقيت وراى هزيت ناس طيبين ونعم ابهم يوم احتجناهم مقصرو فين بلي يقدرون عليه ونا لقيت غنيمه زيت أم مهري ومشط القمر ومعامله وطيبه ما عليه كلام وبيض الله ويهت يا ام مهري علي زيت وعلي المعمله اطيبه ولي يبغي زيت مافيه حيله ويبغي شعر يتعدل يتوجه الي ام مهري وهد الكلام عن تجربه شخصي واتمنا الخير لجميع خواتي وشكرا





> تم إستلام هذي رساله بتاريخ 
> 15-1-2010
> السلام عليكم اشحالج الغالية 
> بصراحه حمام الزيت والزيت روعه ماشاء الله والكل سالني وكاب كول ريحته خبال الحمدالله ياب نتيجه لشعري والحين وعاجل جدا ابغي 2 حمام زيت هذا رقمي وعظيه للمندوب لاني اكون مرات في الفجيرة بيت اهلي ومرات اروح الشارجه بيت ريلي عطيه الرقم علشان اخبره انا وين 
> 
> 
> ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغلا





> تم استلام رساله ع العاام 
> بتاريخ 1-11-2009
> تسلمين اختي الصراحه منتجاتج روووووووووعه في رووووووووووعه والله الصراحه اول مره اجوف شعري جي الصراحه نعومه ولمعه وان شاء الله منجوفه يطول لين خصرنا 
> ويسلمووووو والله يوفقج ان شاء الله...





> تم إستلام رساله
> بتاريخ 31/5/2009
> تسلمين يالغاليه على منتجاتج الاكثر من رووعه 
> 
> انا كنت اعاني من خفيه الشعر والسبب ( العين ) وما خليت شي ما ستخدمته .. المهم انا قلت بجرب الزيت ومش خسرانه .. والله يشهد ان شعري طول شوي من 4 مرات استخدام + كثافه + قوه ملاحظه + نعومه..
> 
> الله ينولج اللي فبالج .. ان شاء الله ..
> والله اني فرحانه الحين .. لاني قمت اتعدل خصوصا شعري ..ولا قبل دوم لافه الشيله عليه .. 
> 
> ...





> السلام عليكم .....الصراحة انا ماقدر اعطي الزيت حقه ولا راعيته على تعبها في شغله .....شعري كان تعبان من الصبغات والحناء واكيد دمرته بنفسي بس والله من يوم استخدمت الزيت ...مع الوقت تحسن وايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييد ولله الحمد وماعاد استخدم شي اي زيت غيره .....وتوني اليوم استلمت الطلبية الجديدة....وجزاها الله خير ام مهرة ...وتراني ماخذته حق خواتي بعد ولله الحمد 
> 
> جربت الفرد والتمليس باغلبية انواعه...خذيت زيوت مختلفة من النت وغيره بس للامانة يبقى ( أمشط القذله ) هو التوب ....خواتي كلكن خذيتن شراتي بالميات والالاف ..زيوت وادوية ,.....جربوا ها الزيت ..والتوفيق من الله في انكم تحصلون النتيجة الطيبة الي تبونها ( ها مب سحر ) كل شي يباله طولة بال.......بس ها الزيت ميزته ان مفعوله سريع ويبان من اول استخدام بشكل خفيف ...ومع الوقت تعرفون شو اقصد ...................وجزاج الله كلخير عني ام مهرة وعلى رقيك في التواصل مع كل من يبا من الزيت .....
> 
> اختك لون الورد





> مرحباااا الغاليه...
> يعطيج العافيه وربي يوفقج....
> الحمدلله الزيت فادنيه وانا ما كنت بعلق بس ابهرنيه مفعووووله
> والله انه عجيب صار ليه استخدمه اسبوعين والحمدلله 
> الكل يتخبرنيه عن شعريه انه رد يغلظ ....
> واسلوبج الراقي يجبرنيه عالتعامل وياااج ويزاج الله خير...





> *تسلم يمناج ياام مهاري ,, كل منتجاتج روعه ماشاء الله ,,
> والحين صار لنا اسبوعيين نستخدم الزيت ,, وملاحظيين انه التساقط خف ,, باذن الله من عقب الشهر بقولج شو المستجدات...
> 
> وبالنسبه لمجموعة الآيسكريم والشفايف وغيره ,, فهي رووعه 
> 
> 
> والله يوفقج ويرزقج من خيره ,,*





> تم ارسال رساله ع العام 
> بتاريخ 27 /1
> مساء الورد اخيرا وبعد يأس صار شعري روووووعه مع دهانج وكريمج يام مهره لي تشوفه اتخبرني عن التغير لي صارله صراحه انتي قمه في الانتاج الله لا يحرمنا منج ويعطيج الف عافيه ويفرحج بامهاري وخوانها وفديتج يام مهره ما تحرمينه من مبتكراتج تراج خبيره وتسلم ايديج على ها لمنتوجاات كلمة روعه شوي عليهن والله يباركلج فيها وعلي فكره لي شافتني شترت من دهانج والسموحه





> مرسله بتاريخ 23/1/2009
> شحالج الغاليه ربج بخير
> 
> جربت الكريم كاب والمغذي للشعر 3 مرات
> 
> ما بقولج شعريه طول ...والخ لأن ماشي يظهر الا بالاستخدام المنتظم
> 
> لكن بقولج عن موقف
> 
> ...





> سلام عليكم اشحالج الغاليه بصرااااحه بغيت اشكرررررج عالزيت مال الشعر امشط يا قمرررر انا جربته مره وحده وحسيت ان شعري تحسننن بصراحه انا من زمااان ادور على شي يعدلي شعري اتصدقين ان شعري احترق في الصالون يوم سوووله سحب لون والله مووووول اخترب الغاليه وجربت كم من منتج احس ماشي فايده بس الله شاهد على ما اقول مش مجامله هاي نتيجه تجربتي ان شعرررري تحسن من اول استخداااام والله حتى الخدم لاحظوااااااااا التغييير وبصراحه الكميه كبيره ما توقعت الزجاجه هالكبررررررررررر عاللعموم اختي اسفه طولت عليج ويزاج الله الف خيررررررررر والله يوفقججججججج ان شاء الله في الدنياااااا والاخرررررررررررررره ويحفظج منت كل شررررررررر والسمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحه





> مرحبا السااااع ..
> 
> اليوم بخبركم عن تجريتي للزيت والكرييييييييييم 
> 
> ممممممممم شو اقوووول .. هي تجربتي 
> 
> ابصرااااااحة وبكل صراااااحة << قولي وخلصينااااا 
> 
> اوكي اوكي ..
> ...





> وصلنى الزيت واستخدمتة والصراحة روووووووعة بجد ماعلية كلام وماندمت ابدا انى اشتريتة الصراحة 
> انا جربت الزيت وكلمة روووووعة شوية علية نعومة ولمعان وغير دهنى بالمرة وطول شعرى وكثفة من اول اسبوع الصراحة ابتدى شعرى يتحسن اشكرها 
> وان شاء اللة لما تخلص برجع اخد منك مرة ثانية واسعدنى التعامل معاكى
> على الزيت الروووووعة والتعامل معاها اروع





> السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> يشرفني اني اكون اول وحده ترد ع موضوعج غناتي باصراحه
> وربي شاهد شهادتي وشهاده اختي مجروحه فهالزيت العجيب طبعا جربته على اختي بالبدايه 
> قصت شعرها الين فوق ظهرها وطبعا هو خفيف وباهت ومب راظي يطول من بعد هالقصه
> ويلست انا ادهن شعرها بهالزيت الغاوي والله اني مستاااااااااانسه وهي بعد متخبله من النتايج 
> صج صج يجنن والله ان طلع لها شعر يديد وطول الحينه والصدمه ان شعرها طول 
> شــــــــــــــبر والله ان طول شبر وانا ما اشوفها الا من اسبوع لاسبوعين وهي بعد مش مواظبه عليه 
> وانا بعد شعري طول كان لجتفي والحين ولله الحمد لتحت جتفي وصاير كثيف وربيعاتي يوم شافوني
> ...




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> سلام عليكم اشحالج الغاليه بصرااااحه بغيت اشكرررررج عالزيت مال الشعر امشط يا قمرررر انا جربته مره وحده وحسيت ان شعري تحسننن بصراحه انا من زمااان ادور على شي يعدلي شعري اتصدقين ان شعري احترق في الصالون يوم سوووله سحب لون والله مووووول اخترب الغاليه وجربت كم من منتج احس ماشي فايده بس الله شاهد على ما اقول مش مجامله هاي نتيجه تجربتي ان شعرررري تحسن من اول استخداااام والله حتى الخدم لاحظوااااااااا التغييير وبصراحه الكميه كبيره ما توقعت الزجاجه هالكبررررررررررر عاللعموم اختي اسفه طولت عليج ويزاج الله الف خيررررررررر والله يوفقججججججج ان شاء الله في الدنياااااا والاخرررررررررررررره ويحفظج منت كل شررررررررر والسمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووحه





> السلام عليكم الغاليه الصراحه وبدون مجاملة والله الشاهد على كلامـــي 
> ما شاء الله الزيت فعلا فادني أنا وبنتي من التساقط ومفيد $$ جــــــدا جــــــدا $$ 
> للشعر يطول ويمنع التساقط ويغلظ الشعر رهيييب لا لا يـــا أم مهاري صدج صدج ولا تزعلين 
> مني عن نفسي لقبت الزيت  ((( الزيت السحري العجيب ))) الله يبارك في رزقج وننتظر 
>  جـــــــديـــدج





> هلا وغلا بــــاااااأم مهاري  
> 
>  
> مرسله ع العام بتاريخ 
> 7/2/2009
> حــــبيت أخـــبر الغالية أنـــتي رهيييييييبه شـــو سويتي فينا الصراحه أاااابـــــــــداع متميز والله الشاهد على كلامي صدج حمام زيت كاب كول  ...امشـط القـذله ...
> ينعم الشعر ويـــخليه مثل الحرير رهييييييييييييييييب وريـــحته وااااايــــد حلوه مثل الفواكة





> مرحبا السااااع ..
> 
> اليوم بخبركم عن تجريتي للزيت والكرييييييييييم 
> 
> ممممممممم شو اقوووول .. هي تجربتي 
> 
> ابصرااااااحة وبكل صراااااحة << قولي وخلصينااااا 
> 
> اوكي اوكي ..
> ...





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> شحالج الغاليه ؟ وشحال مهوري ؟ ما عرف بداية الكلام يا ام مهره بشوه اوصفج
> لنج قديره بشي ليتنتجينه وما عرف اوفي لج بس من قلبي
> ادعيلج بأن الله يباركلج برزقج ويوفقج دنيا وأخره
> لني صدق فقت الامل والامل بالله وفيج رديتي لي ثقه و بغيت ازف الفرحه لنفسي 
> ولعضويات المنتدى بتغير لي لمسته من زيت امشط القمر وكريمه ..............!
> شعري تغييييييير لونه للأسود وغلظ وردتله الحياه وتم نبت بمقدمة شعر بوضوح
> بمده لا تقل من اسبوع استخدامه وع فترة اسبوعين لحظة طوله ربع صبع
> وصار شعري به لمعه حلوووووه وسهل تسريح ونااااااعم والكل لحظ هشي علي 
> ...






> غناتي عن نفسي شعريه كااااااااان يطيح بشكل مش طبيييييييييييعي ما تتخيلين
> كييييييف والحمدلله من اول استخدااااااام زيت امشط القمر خف التساقط بشكل ملحووووظ 
> وحسيت انه قام ينبتلي شعر يديد وبالنسبه لطول مالاحظت انه طول ياغير شوي
> بشكل مش ملحوظ بس ما مدله شهر وان شااء الله اذا كملنا عالزييييت بيطول ان شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله





> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا اليوم بشهد شهدت حق يا بنات في زيت ام مهري موقف الكلام عنه انا استخدمه صارلي خمس شهور ونتيجه انه طول شعري وخف تسقط وكثر شعري ونشالله اني مدومه عليه الين يوصل شعري لطول الي ابغيه ويكفيني اني لقيت وراى هزيت ناس طيبين ونعم ابهم يوم احتجناهم مقصرو فين بلي يقدرون عليه ونا لقيت غنيمه زيت أم مهري ومشط القمر ومعامله وطيبه ما عليه كلام وبيض الله ويهت يا ام مهري علي زيت وعلي المعمله اطيبه ولي يبغي زيت مافيه حيله ويبغي شعر يتعدل يتوجه الي ام مهري وهد الكلام عن تجربه شخصي واتمنا الخير لجميع خواتي وشكرا






> السلام عليكم 
> وشحالج يا امهاري ؟ وشحال مهاري الحلوه
> تجربتي وهذي شهاده لازم اوفيه قدام الكل
> احمدك يا رب ازيت موووووول ما به ريحه 
> وحجمه ابهرني بصراحه ما توقعته بهالحجم
> لني خذت قبل زيوت طول صبع وزيت فيه البركه والله 
> يباركلج فيه حجمه وستهلاكه لي فتره طويله ستخدمه ونا طالعه دوام
> ومرتاحه فيه وشعري طال بصراحه وتكثف عن قبل
> وبسووووسه على الخدين 
> ...





> السلام عليكم 
> حبيبتي بصراحه ما عرف شوه ابتدي فيه او بشي لي لمسته من منتجاتج 
> ولشدة اعجابي فيكم وإن شاء الله تسلمين ألنا ولغاليج ولا على تعاملج 
> راقي أذ عن شعر ادعليج بكل خير ربي يباركلج في زيتج وجميع منتاتج 
> وبصراحه كان شعري ليييين كتوفي ويحت وااااايد ومعاناه وكان همي الوحيد يطووول
> ما خليت زيت ما ستخدمته ما طال شعري وجربت حمامات زيت ما خليت شي
> إلا وجربته حته شتريت زيت من هالمنتدى نفسه غير ذكر اسمه واسم التاجره
> وللأسف كله مبالغ وخرطي والعبوه كبر كف اليد يعني شوه بيكفي ولا منه فايده وضربتني عقده 
> مل راسي قشررره وتساقط الله لا رواج أول ما شفت عرضج كنت وايد متردده
> ...





> وصلنى الزيت واستخدمتة والصراحة روووووووعة بجد ماعلية كلام وماندمت ابدا انى اشتريتة الصراحة 
> انا جربت الزيت وكلمة روووووعة شوية علية نعومة ولمعان وغير دهنى بالمرة وطول شعرى وكثفة من اول اسبوع الصراحة ابتدى شعرى يتحسن اشكرها 
> وان شاء اللة لما تخلص برجع اخد منك مرة ثانية واسعدنى التعامل معاكى
> على الزيت الروووووعة والتعامل معاها اروع





> مرحبا حبيبتي
> انا ستخدمت منج زيت وكريمه وناويه اطلب المجموعه 
> الأيسي كريميه 2 والعطر غير حسابه ؟ نفسي اجربه
> و4 زيت امشط القمر و3 كريمه للاهل وبغيت اسالج عن kiss me 
> متوفر عندج ! بصراحه حابه اجرب كل منتجاتج 
> ارهييييييييب لي جربته منج حاليا زيت وكريمه وتجربتي فيه بانت
> والله العظيييييييم نبت بدى يطلع وشعري ووقف تساقطه ولمعه روعه
> يعني شووو اقولج يا أم مهره يعني انا مآخذتنه من عندج شهرين 
> وطال الحمد الله حته صبغه لي كنت صابغتنها قبل بسرعه طارت لي فوق
> ...





> السلاام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> يشرفني اني اكون اول وحده ترد ع موضوعج غناتي
> باصراحه
> وربي شاهد 
> شهادتي وشهاده اختي مجروحه فهالزيت العجيب
> طبعا جربته على اختي بالبدايه 
> قصت شعرها الين فوق ظهرها 
> وطبعا هو خفيف وباهت 
> ومب راظي يطول من بعد هالقصه
> ...






> الغالية اشكرج ع الزيت الروعة امشط القمر صدق استويت احلي واحلي 
> 
> الله يوفقج ويحفظج يارب 
> 
> اختي اسالج اقدر اطلب عندج الزيت وبودره الاسنان متوفره حاليا عندج ولا لا ........
> 
> ردي علي ومشكوره الغلا 
> 
> أم غلا






> ღ MeSoul ღ 
> :
> الســلام عليــكمـ ورحمــة الله وبـركـاتهـ
> 
> الغــاليـة أم مهــاري
> 
> أشحـــالج ,, عســاج بخــير وسهــاله يــارب
> 
> السمــوحــه ابطيت عليج بالـرد بعرض تجــربتي ويــا زيت امشط القـذله 
> ...






> السلاااااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اليوم بكمل شهر من استخدمت هالزيت وماشاءالله ماشاءالله وربي على ما اقول شهيد ما شاءالله كلمة روعه في حق هالزيت اشويه.
> 
> القشره : والله العظيم انها اختفت نهائيا نهائيا حتى لو تميت مدة ثلاث او اربع ايام ما احط الزيت ما تظهر القشره مثل الزيوت الباقيه
> 
> اللمعه: شعريه من بعد ما كان باهت ويلوع بالجبد ومتقصف ماشاءالله (اخاف احسد عمريه ) صار جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان ولمعته رهيبه واتحسيبه صحي والتقصف رااااح قبل يوم كنت اغسل شعريه واول ما ينشف اتقولين ناقع في شعري الاستشوار كل شعره مضاربه ويا خويتها مع العلم بانه شعري نعيم الا انه ماا ادري كيف كان ومن استخدمت هالزيت ما شاءالله النتيجه طلعة روعه .
> 
> الطول : شعريه طويل بس من استخدامي لها الزيت طول شوي يعني يتلاحظ عليه انه طول عن قبل ( وربي على ما اقوله شهيد ) وانا ناويه اقصه لين نص ظهريه عسبت اساوي امبينهن ومن بعدها ان شاءالله راح اعتني فيه مع هالزيت .
> 
> ...





> انا وعدت اني بكتب رايي عقب ما استعمل الدهان ، بصراحه من اول استعمال ما شاء الله ، ما شاء الله ، ما شاء الله حسيت في فرق والله يشهد علي ( انا الين الحين استخدمته 4 مرات بس ) لاني كنت مشغوله .... وان شاء الله ناويه استمر عليه لين ما يغلظ شعري ويوقف التساقط .
> 
> 
> مشكوره يا ام مهره والله يوفقج ويرزقج من حلاله وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج





> الصراحه بضاعتج ما عليها كلام سواء كان 
> اليسكريم او عطر شفايف الحب أو امشط القذله
> رووووعه تسلم اياديج 
> جربته ع نفسي وع بنتي ما شاء الله تبارك رحمان
> وشفت نبت بعيني ونعومه وطول
> وجعله في ميزان حسناتج
> كنت وايد اعاني 
> وربي يخليج وويوفقج 
> وانا طبعا من الحين حجزت دخون همس ولمس
> ...





> وأنا بعد شهادتي ببضاعتج مجروحة 
> 
> اشتريت قبل من عندج عطر شفايف وشفايف الحب 
> 
> على مااظن اسمها 
> 
> وبودرة الأسنااان ... وبصراحة الاغراض قمة 
> 
> وانت قمة في التعامل ... 
> ...

----------


## أم هزاع999

ربي يوفقج

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## صمت الألم

up up up

----------


## عود معتق

*تسلم يمناج ياام مهاري ,, كل منتجاتج روعه ماشاء الله ,,
والحين صار لنا اسبوعيين نستخدم الزيت ,, وملاحظيين انه التساقط خف ,, باذن الله من عقب الشهر بقولج شو المستجدات...

وبالنسبه لمجموعة الآيسكريم والشفايف وغيره ,, فهي روعه 


والله يوفقج ويرزقج من خيره ,,*

----------


## vipuae

هلا الغاليه 
بغيت من الزيت وطريقه الاستخدام

----------


## ام البنين2

موفقه ان شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع
عاد لا تنسين ترفعيلي مواضيعي

----------


## بنوتة26

بغيت استفسر زيت امشط القمر هو نفسه زيت امشط القذله

وبغيت طريقة استخدام الزيت كم مرة في الاسبوع ... الخ

ومشكورة الغالية

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ربي يوفقج


تسلمين وياااج 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيق حبوبه ..


وياااج حبوبه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> up up up


يسلملي up
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> *تسلم يمناج ياام مهاري ,, كل منتجاتج روعه ماشاء الله ,,
> والحين صار لنا اسبوعيين نستخدم الزيت ,, وملاحظيين انه التساقط خف ,, باذن الله من عقب الشهر بقولج شو المستجدات...
> 
> وبالنسبه لمجموعة الآيسكريم والشفايف وغيره ,, فهي روعه 
> 
> 
> والله يوفقج ويرزقج من خيره ,,*


ما عليج زود يا غلاتي وعساكم تهنوبه 
يشرفنا مرورج والفخر ألنا بردودج
بارك الله فيج 
 :55:

----------


## uae13122

اكيد (( كاب كول )) منتج جديد الغاليه الله يبارك لج في تجارتج حبيبت قلبي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> هلا الغاليه 
> بغيت من الزيت وطريقه الاستخدام


طريقه مرفقه لج بحذافيره داخل المنتج
ارسلي بياناتج ع الخاص
ومن عيونا 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه ان شاء الله . وتستاهلين أحلى رفع
> عاد لا تنسين ترفعيلي مواضيعي


ويااااج ما عليج زود
 :55:

----------


## لحظة شوق

موفقه ختيه

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بغيت استفسر زيت امشط القمر هو نفسه زيت امشط القذله
> 
> وبغيت طريقة استخدام الزيت كم مرة في الاسبوع ... الخ
> 
> ومشكورة الغالية


هيه نعم نفسه واسمه الاول امشط القذله
لكن غيرنها ع طلب وحده من زباين 
لفتره ورديناه كما كان اسمه في سابق
وطريقه مرفقه لج بحذافيره
داخل المنتج وستخدامه يفضل 3 مرات 
والعفو لعيونكم
 :55:

----------


## bnooota

السلام عليكم

موفقة في تجارتج الغالية
المشكلة إني كل ما أشتري من وحدة منتج مال تطوييل الشعر ما يسوييلي شي،،، أنا أبا شعري يطول إليين نص الظهر بس و الله خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطري بس للأسف مافي شي نافع معاااه
المهم ناوية أشتري منج ها الزييت , و إن شااء الله يسويلي شي،،، و راااح أذكر عقب إذا طولي شعري و لا لأ
برسلج على الخاااص
مشكووورة و الله يوفقج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> اكيد (( كاب كول )) منتج جديد الغاليه الله يبارك لج في تجارتج حبيبت قلبي


وحيااااااااااااتج انتي الكوووووووول 
هههههههههه بصراحه ادهشني توقيعج 
يا بعدهم كلهم 
 :55:

----------


## بسمةتتألق

الله يوفقج حبوبة

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليكم
> 
> موفقة في تجارتج الغالية
> المشكلة إني كل ما أشتري من وحدة منتج مال تطوييل الشعر ما يسوييلي شي،،، أنا أبا شعري يطول إليين نص الظهر بس و الله خاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااطري بس للأسف مافي شي نافع معاااه
> المهم ناوية أشتري منج ها الزييت , و إن شااء الله يسويلي شي،،، و راااح أذكر عقب إذا طولي شعري و لا لأ
> برسلج على الخاااص
> مشكووورة و الله يوفقج


وعليكم السلام 
ويااااج عزيزتي 
بذن الله رضاج مضمون 
وما راح تستغنين عنا وهذا وعد منا 
ونتي الحكم في ذلك 
والعفووو لعيونكم 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه ختيه


ويااااج خيتوو
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> 


سبحان الله 
والحمد الله 
ولا إله إلا الله 
والله أكبر 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الله يوفقج حبوبة


وياااج حبوبه
 :55:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه


تسلمين
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> 


اللهم آمييييين
مــــــنوره 
 :55:

----------


## الطنيجيه

بالتووووفيق  :Smile:

----------


## ورودة دبي

ربي يوفقج يالغاليه

----------


## هوى روحي

موفقة بإذن الله

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتووووفيق


ويااااج حبوبه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ربي يوفقج يالغاليه


وياااج الغاليه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقة بإذن الله


وياااج بإذن الله 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني 
ورزقني 
وبارك لي فيما اعطيتني 
وسعدني في دنيا والأخره
مـــساء العـــسل
،، ( أم مهاررري ) ،،

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

أصبحنا وصبح الملك لله وحده
ولا إله إلا الله 
سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم 
عدد خلقه 
رضا نفسه 
زنة عرشه 
مداد كلماته 
 :55: 

 :55:

----------


## موزة سويدان

ام مهاري فديتج شو عن ريحة الزيت؟؟ 

الله يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## uae13122



----------


## بنت الطلاع

بالتوفيج الغالية ....

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ام مهاري فديتج شو عن ريحة الزيت؟؟ 
> 
> الله يوفقج يالغلا


ما فيه ريحه عكره
ريحته عاديه جدا 
تسلمين يالغلا 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> 


مـــــــــــــــــــنوره 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيج الغالية ....


ويااااج الغاليه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

مساااااء النوووور
 :55:

----------


## منذريه^_^

بالتوفيق يارب

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيق يارب


وياااج يا رب 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني 
ورزقني 
وبارك لي فيما اعطيتني 
وسعدني في دنيا والأخره
مـــساء العـــسل
،، ( أم مهاررري ) ،،

----------


## عواشي11

ربي يوفقج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ربي يوفقج



وياااج تسلمين
 :55:

----------


## عود معتق

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"





موفقه عزيزتي والــــى الأمام دائــــــما ...

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> موفقه عزيزتي والــــى الأمام دائــــــما ...



تسلمين عزيزتي 
 :55:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> 


مــــنوره 
 :55:

----------


## عود معتق

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"





موفقه عزيزتي والــــى الأمام دائــــــما ...

----------


## غزلان-22

ربي يوفقج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ربي يوفقج


وياااج 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني
ورزقني
وباركلي فيما اعطيتني
وسعدني في دنيا والأخره
مساء السكر
،، ( أم مهاررري ) ،،

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني
ورزقني
وباركلي فيما اعطيتني
وسعدني في دنيا والأخره
صباح النور 
جمعه مباركه 
،، ( أم مهاررري ) ،،

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> 


مــــــــــنوره
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Rasool1:  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:  :Ast Green:

----------


## ورودة دبي

العرض رائع 
وانتي الاروع 


الله يوفقج غاليتي ام مهرة

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> العرض رائع 
> وانتي الاروع 
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج غاليتي ام مهرة


ومرورج الأروع
وياااج يا حناني
 :55:

----------


## uae13122

الله يوفقـــــج و يرزقــــــــج من حلاله 

ولا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء .............
كل الــــــــــود

----------


## ام عقوص

موفقه اختي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الله يوفقـــــج و يرزقــــــــج من حلاله 
> 
> ولا تنسينا من صالح الدعاء .............
> كل الــــــــــود


ويااااج يا غلااااي
ودمتي بود 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه اختي


وياااج خيتو 
 :55:

----------


## لغز

انا ان شاءالله بطلب منج قريب بس بليز الغاليه شيكي الخاص بسرعه لانه اول طلبت من عندج وماشيكتي الرسايل الخاصه الا بعد فتره وتاخرتي علي وبعدين تعذرتلج لاني بسافر

----------


## هـواجس

الوحده ماتعرف منا شو تاخذ ولا من وين
كل وحده تقول بيطول وبيغلظ ولاشفنا شي 
الله يكون فالعون وعاد الي يبا شي يتعلق بقشة يتوهم


الله يوفقج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> انا ان شاءالله بطلب منج قريب بس بليز الغاليه شيكي الخاص بسرعه لانه اول طلبت من عندج وماشيكتي الرسايل الخاصه الا بعد فتره وتاخرتي علي وبعدين تعذرتلج لاني بسافر


من عيونا ارسلي مراسيلج
ولكثرة ضغط علينا 
حدث ولا حرج 
ونشكر حسن صبركم علينا
حجزي واخرر يوم لأرسال طلب
2/12/2008 إلى ما بعد العيد
وعساكم من عواده 
 :55:

----------


## ورودة دبي

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

مساء العسل
 :55:

----------


## UAE22

بالتوفيق

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
> وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
> ويسر لها كل عسير
> إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
> وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
> سيدنا محمد
> وعلى ىله وصحبه وسلم۞


اللهم آمين 
تسلمين حبيبتي 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الوحده ماتعرف منا شو تاخذ ولا من وين
> كل وحده تقول بيطول وبيغلظ ولاشفنا شي 
> الله يكون فالعون وعاد الي يبا شي يتعلق بقشة يتوهم
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج



وياااج تسلمين 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيق


وياااج 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:55: 


 :55: 


ربي
ارفعني
ورزقني
وبارك لي فيما اعطيتني 
مساءءء العسسسسل


 :55: 

 :55:

----------


## احبه حيل

موفقه اختي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه اختي


ويااااج خيتو 
 :55:

----------


## بنوتة80

بالتوفيق

الغالية اكيد بتقولين هاي ما كفتها الاقتباسات ><

بس والله لاني جربت اكثر من زيت في هالمنتدى ... الشعر يتساقط وما يوقف لدرجة ان شعري وين ما ايلس يطيح .... يعني اللي يبي يتبع خطواتي يدور شعري ><

وما يطوووووول ابد والله بالسنين حلمي ان شعري يطووول

ادري وايد رمست بس شسوي متحسفة ع شعري ><

يعني خاطري اجربه بس اخاف ما احصل نتيجة لاني اشوف السعر واقولج هالكلام

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيق
> 
> الغالية اكيد بتقولين هاي ما كفتها الاقتباسات ><
> 
> بس والله لاني جربت اكثر من زيت في هالمنتدى ... الشعر يتساقط وما يوقف لدرجة ان شعري وين ما ايلس يطيح .... يعني اللي يبي يتبع خطواتي يدور شعري ><
> 
> وما يطوووووول ابد والله بالسنين حلمي ان شعري يطووول
> 
> ادري وايد رمست بس شسوي متحسفة ع شعري ><
> ...


وياااج عزيزتي 
فديتج الاقتباسات تدل ع نتايج المنتج 
لكن يالغلا القناعه ترجع لكم انتووو
تقدرين تجربين نصف سعر 125 درهم 
ويا مرحبا فيج 
 :55:

----------


## ورودة دبي

موفجه حبوبة

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفجه حبوبة


وياااج حبوبه 
 :55:

----------


## ورودة دبي

موفجه حبوبة

----------


## alreem123

الله يوفقـــــــــــــــــــج

----------


## السر الغامض

معقوله في زيت يطول الشعر؟ اخيرا يعني 

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفجه حبوبة


وياااج حبوبه 
 :55:

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> معقوله في زيت يطول الشعر؟ اخيرا يعني 
> 
> الله يوفقج الغاليه


بفضل من الله 
وياااج الغاليه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:55: 


 :55: 


ربي
ارفعني
ورزقني
وبارك لي فيما اعطيتني 
مساءءء العسسسل


 :55: 

 :55:

----------


## همسة حب

الله يرزق ويوفيقج الغاليه

----------


## نورالقلوب

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيق حبوبه ..


ويااج حبوبه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الله يرزق ويوفيقج الغاليه


وياااج الغاليه 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:55: 


 :55: 


ربي
ارفعني
ورزقني
وبارك لي فيما اعطيتني 
مساءءء العسسسل


 :55: 

 :55:

----------


## وردة الأمارات

اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب •:*:•-:¦:-

-:¦:-.-:¦:- رزقا حلالا طيبا وبارك لها فيه -:¦:-.-:¦:-

-:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:- وارزقني معها -:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:-

-:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:- آمين -:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:-

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب •:*:•-:¦:-
> 
> -:¦:-.-:¦:- رزقا حلالا طيبا وبارك لها فيه -:¦:-.-:¦:-
> 
> -:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:- وارزقني معها -:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:-
> 
> -:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:- آمين -:¦:-•:*:•.-:¦:-



ويااج يا غلااتي
تسلمين 
 :55:

----------


## العهود111

ما شاااء الله روووووعة 
ربي يوفقج الغالية ويرزقج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

.........................

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> *
> 
> 
> اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
> و قرب لها أحبابك 
> و أجزها خير ثوابك
> و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
> وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
> و يسر لها عسير رجائك
> ...


سلمت يمناج 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> ما شاااء الله روووووعة 
> ربي يوفقج الغالية ويرزقج


وياااج تسلمين الغالـــيه
 :55:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## سحابة مرت

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> 


منوره 
 :55:

----------


## @القصيد@

موفقه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها
> 
> اللـــــهم آمـــــين


ويااج تسلمين 
 :55:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## طيف وردي

مووووووووووفقه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه



ويااااج 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مووووووووووفقه


ويااااج 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## uae13122



----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## سحابة مرت

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها
اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## غزلااانـ

الله يوفقج الغاليهــ

----------


## فراشة وردية



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> 


صباحج الله بالخيرر
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيق حبوبه ..


ويااج حبوبه 
 :55:

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## uae13122



----------


## uae13122



----------


## أم جراااح

.،.

أستغفركـ ربي و أتوب إليكـ 


.،.

مـــوفقــة عــزيــزتــي

----------


## بنت فرفوره

ربي يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## وفاء زايد

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## uae13122

هــــــــلا باللــــــــــي نهـــــــــليبـــــــــه .. وشـــــــــوفتـــــــــه تشـــــــــرح البـــــــــال 
ولـــــــــو رحـــــــــبت مايكفـــــــــي .. لـــــــــكـ مليـــــــــون ترحيـــــــــبه

----------


## sunshaine

اللــــه يوفقــــج غناتـــــي

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

مبروووك العضوية الذهبية .. وكل عام وانتي بخير ^.^ 

اتحفينا بمنتجاتج الغلا وحطي باقي المواضيع .... نتريا عروووضج .. 


ربي يوفقج ويزيدج من خيره ويفتح لج ابواب الرزق ^.^

----------


## مـهرة

موفقه ختيه ^ــــــــ^

----------


## منى البلوشي

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين
اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## غلا أخوها

ربي يوفقج

 :Smile:

----------


## فراوله-1987

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## دار الحي

بالتـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ان شاء الـله ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوفيق

----------


## منذريه^_^

موفقه يارب

----------


## الصغيروونه

موفقه الغلا

----------


## الغزال ش

السلام عليكم والرحمه 
حبيبتي ام مهاري انا شعري مجعد ومتاثر وايد من الصبغ والتمليس لو استعملت هذي المنتجات اللي عندج تتوقعين بتنفع شعري لاني مجربه اشكال والوان من الزيوت والخلطات وبدون فايده وشعري مايطول ابدا
اشكر جهودج

وعليكم السلام 
حبيبتي دعاي يا كثره وزين يفرض نفسه 
في ساحة الميدان وبفضل الله سمعه طيبه 
وتجربه خير برهان ونتي الحكم في ذلك 
العفووو لعيونكم 
 :55:

----------


## um 3weesh

موفقه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

يا مرحبا فيكم 
 :55:

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

ربي يوفقج

----------


## to0omy

موفقه

----------


## ضبيه-

ربي يوفقج

----------


## وديما

يعطيج العافيه أم مهاري ..

الصراحه الحين اقدر اقول لقيت ضالتي ..>> ههههاي

لأن مااتم فيني شعر من كثر مايتساقط ..

وبعد إلي قالوه البنات بطلب منج وأنا مغمضه عيني.. 
إن شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل قريب وياج..

الله يوفقج ..

----------


## افنان

موفقة اختي الغالية

----------


## دلووعة بوظبي

ربـــي يــوفقج و يرزقج من أوسـع أبوابهـ

.،..،.

أستغفركـ ربي و أتوب إليكـ

----------


## ! الريم !

*بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق يالغـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلا

اختـــــــــــج الريــــــــــــــم*

----------


## السويديه*

هلا أختي شحالج بخصوص الزيت أنا بغيت أشتري منه بس عندي كم سؤال جان ماعليج أمر بغيت أعرف شو محتويات الزيت يعني طبيعيه 100%

وعادي لو وحده حامل أو عندها بيبي تستخدمه

يعني ما يضر

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## مميزه

السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف كيفية استخدام الزيت و الكريم ؟؟ و كم مره استخدم و شو اسعارهم بالضبط ابا اعرف سعر الزيت و الكريم 

لو سمحتو ردو علي عالخاص و يزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## السويديه*

للرفع

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> هلا أختي شحالج بخصوص الزيت أنا بغيت أشتري منه بس عندي كم سؤال جان ماعليج أمر بغيت أعرف شو محتويات الزيت يعني طبيعيه 100%
> 
> وعادي لو وحده حامل أو عندها بيبي تستخدمه
> 
> يعني ما يضر


هلا الغاليه 
بخير يعلج الخيرر
ونتي مغمضه زيت طال عمرج شغلته شغله 
ومنها هينه ونتو ايكم صافي هذا زيت طال عمرج يعيش
في ظلمه باعشاب طبيعيه لمدة 30 يوم ما يشوف نوووور 
وبعد ذلك يستخرج زيت ويتصفي مثل ما تصفين شمع من العسل 
وزيت 1000 ملي غرااام يكفيج 3 اشهر وزود 
إن شـــــــــــــــاء الله وماله أيت اضرار ومفيد لج بوقت الحمل
أكثررر لن الحامل شعره ينمو بسرعه وزيت بيسرعه أكثررر
شربت ماي لا ضرت ياهل ولا عاقل ورضى عنا مضمون بذن الله 
وتم الحجز وراح ترسل طلبيات وجميع بالأحد القادم
لن نفذت علينا الكميه لكثرة طلب 
خليج على قائمة الانتظار 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> يعطيج العافيه أم مهاري ..
> 
> الصراحه الحين اقدر اقول لقيت ضالتي ..>> ههههاي
> 
> لأن مااتم فيني شعر من كثر مايتساقط ..
> 
> وبعد إلي قالوه البنات بطلب منج وأنا مغمضه عيني.. 
> إن شاء الله بيكون لي تعامل قريب وياج..
> 
> الله يوفقج ..


الله يعافيج حبيبتي 
لعيونكم أم مهاري 
أمري وتدللي ويا مرحبا فيج بكل اوقاتج 
وياااج لا عدمت ملتقاج
ويشرفنا مرورج 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليكم ممكن اعرف كيفية استخدام الزيت و الكريم ؟؟ و كم مره استخدم و شو اسعارهم بالضبط ابا اعرف سعر الزيت و الكريم 
> 
> لو سمحتو ردو علي عالخاص و يزاكم الله الف خير



وعليكم السلام 
طريقه مرفقه لج بحذافيرها
بداخل المنتج من الألف للياء
والأسعار معروضه عندج في أول صفحه 
ورسلنا لج ع الخاص 
وتسلمين 
 :55:

----------


## الميراميه

هلا غناتي لو ما فيها كلافه عليج حبيت أستفسر الزيت كافي لوحده لتطويل الشعر ولا لازم نستخدم الكريم معاه وبالتوفيييييييييييييييييييييج 
 :Sobhan: 

هلا وغلا 
نعم إنه كافي وزود وشي غناااتي 
اختياري حبيبتي تبين المنتج ثلاثي 
ثنائي زيت لحاله كلن له فوايد
والفوايد عجيبه بذن الله 
وتسلمين يا غلااااي
 :55:

----------


## دمعة غيم

مرحبا الغالية ..
بس بغيت اسألج لو طلبت الحين اشكثر يبالي لين ماتوصلني الطلبية ؟؟

----------


## حنين دبي

السلام عليكم/ الغالية بغيت اطلب زيت(مشط القذله) مع حمام الزيت اذا كان ممكن..

----------


## ورودة دبي

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني مـــعها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

----------


## بنااناا

مووفقه ياربي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

يسعدني مروركم 
وتشرفن ردودكم 
والله لا حرمنا منكم

----------


## حنين دبي

الغاليه (ام مهرة) انا من يومين طلبت استفسر عن حمام الزيت وزيت الشعر (امشط القذلة) بصراحه وايد اعاني من قصر شعري والتقصف وخاطري يكون طويل ما عرف بشو تنصحيني ارجوج ردي علي عالخاص(حنين دبي)

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الغاليه (ام مهرة) انا من يومين طلبت استفسر عن حمام الزيت وزيت الشعر (امشط القذلة) بصراحه وايد اعاني من قصر شعري والتقصف وخاطري يكون طويل ما عرف بشو تنصحيني ارجوج ردي علي عالخاص(حنين دبي)


مرحبااا الغاليه 
لا هنتي ما وصلنا منج مرسال 
ع الخاص زين كلها موجود ونتي وختيارج
عزيزتي أمري ورضاج بذن الله مضمون 
وما عليج إلا بأرسال بياناتج ألنا ع الخاص 
وتسلمين 
...

----------


## أشوق

موفقة عزيزتي في تجارتج 
اختج أشوق

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم سخر لها أسبابك
و قرب لها أحبابك 
و أجزها خير ثوابك
و ارض عنها يوم القيامة 
وأكرمها من جزيل عطائك
و يسر لها عسير رجائك
و أجزه اعظيم جنانك
واغفر لوالديها
موفقه الغالية ,,,,

*

----------


## عيون بدويه

شو الفرق بين الزيت والكريم ؟ ومتى يتم استخدامه ؟ قبل الحمام ولا بعد ؟
الفرق واضح غناتي زيت سائل وله فوائده 
والكريم مغذي وله فوائده زيت قبل الحمام 
والكريم بعد الحمام ونتي ورتبي جدولج 
كيفية استخدامج له الأسبوعي 
 :55:

----------


## روعة الصمت

الله يوفقج ام مهاري...
وصلت الطلبيه وان شاء ابشرج بالنتايج الحلوه قريييب...
الله يرزقج من فضله يارب..

ويااج حبيبتي عساج تهنيبه يا غلااي
ولنا شرف بمراسيلج 
ننتظر تباشيرج 
 :55:

----------


## عود معتق

*


اللهم اني اسالك نعمة دائمة تفيض بها خيراتك وتتوسع بها ارزاقك وتتضاعف بها بركاتك وتزيد بها افضالك واعوذ بك من ان تزول عني نعمك وتنقص عني خيراتك وتنقطع عني ارزاقك وتنتهي عني بركاتك وتذهب عني افضالك


اللهم آمين ,, مع أطيب أمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيـــٌق
أختكــــم
~عُــودْ مــعــتْـــق~
http://forum.uaewomen.net/forumdisplay.php?f=192

*

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ₪حقنة تواضع₪≈

*₪ 

بالتوفيق يالحبوبة  

الله يزيدج من خيره ويفتح لج أبواب الرزق 

للرفع رفع الله قدري وقدركم ف الدنيا والآخرة 

حملة أرفعلج أدعيلي ^_^ 

ربي يحفظج

₪≈*

----------


## نورالقلوب

الله يوفقك ان شاءالله
^_^

----------


## بنت عرب uae

بس احب اعرف له فااائده اذا له فوااائد انا بشتري ان شاء الله من عندج

تجربه خير برهان 
ونت الحكم في ذلك 
وإن شاء الله رضاج مضمون 
وما راح تستغنين عنا وهذا وعد منا 
 :55:

----------


## المزيونة2

up up

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

خواتي الغالــــــــــيات 
تم نفاذ زيت علينا لكثرة ضغط وطلب 
وحاليا تقدرون تحجزون من اليوم بارسال بياناتكم الخاصه
لضمن حقج وسيتم ارسال طلبكم بأول شهر فبراير
ونشكر حسن صبركم علينا
 :55:

----------


## victoria styl

روووعهـ .. روووعهـ 

مـوفقة الغاليــــــة

----------


## عيون قصيد

بالتوفيق حبوبه

----------


## فدوتك عمري

الله يوفقج يا ام مهاري

وبنتريا طلبيتنا 

ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## بنت_بوظبي

*حمام زيت كاب كول 
زيت... امشـــط القـــذله 
مغذي كريمة... امشـــط القــذله ... هل يستخدم يوميا؟؟ ولا لا ...وهل أقدر أكتفي بحمام الزيت والزيت نفسه بدون مغذي الكريمة ولا لازم استخدم المجموعه كلها لتطويل وتكثيف شعري؟؟؟؟*

يا ليت تفيديني لأن شعري وايد خفيف .. وما خليت شي ما جربته ... بس ماشي فايدة ..

----------


## pink-lollipop

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## um s3ed

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> *حمام زيت كاب كول 
> زيت... امشـــط القـــذله 
> مغذي كريمة... امشـــط القــذله ... هل يستخدم يوميا؟؟ ولا لا ...وهل أقدر أكتفي بحمام الزيت والزيت نفسه بدون مغذي الكريمة ولا لازم استخدم المجموعه كلها لتطويل وتكثيف شعري؟؟؟؟*
> 
> يا ليت تفيديني لأن شعري وايد خفيف .. وما خليت شي ما جربته ... بس ماشي فايدة ..


مرحبا الساع 
غناتي الكريم يستخدم مرتين أو 3 مرات بالأسبوع 
تكتفين بالكريم المغذي لكن منتج امشط القذله ثلاثي
زيت والكريم المغذي والكاب 
وشي لج اختياري 
كورس شهري وشعر سحري 
وتجربه خير برهان

----------


## الجتبيه2008

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
تم استلام بياناتج وبالحفظ وصون 
وراح يتم ارسال طلبكم بالاحد القادم
إن شــــــــــــــــاء الله

----------


## monamohd



----------


## دانتيل

بالتوفيق

----------


## moonallail

موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## shwooog

الله يوفقج يالغلا

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## wardt jorry

موفقة ^_^ الغلا

----------


## وله الامارات

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
اللهم ارزق اختي من حيث لا تحتسب 
اللهم امين

----------


## ريماس 2008

مساء الورد اخيرا وبعديأس صار شعري روووووعه مع دهانج وكريمج يام مهره لي تشوفه اتخبرني عن التغير لي صارله صراحه انتي قمه في الانتاج الله لايحرمنا منج ويعطيج الف عافيه ويفرحج بامهاري وخوانها وفديتج يام مهره ماتحرمينه من مبتكراتج تراج خبيره وتسلم ايديج على ها لمنتوجاات كلمة روعه شوي عليهن والله يباركلج فيها وعلي فكره لي شافتني شترت من دهانج والسموحه

----------


## غرامة الشو

بتخبرج كيف ريحة دهان

----------


## TN VIP

تسلمين الغاليه وموفقه يا رب

----------


## زنبقيه

موفقه الغلا

----------


## munamoor

ختيه بس هل انت تضمنين لي انه يطول شعري خلال 

شهرين و شو هو الضمان

----------


## uae13122

هلا وغلا بــــاااااأم مهاري  

 حــــبيت أخـــبر الغالية أنـــتي رهيييييييبه شـــو سويتي فينا الصراحه أاااابـــــــــداع متميز والله الشاهد على كلامي صدج حمام زيت كاب كول  ...امشـط القـذله ...
ينعم الشعر ويـــخليه مثل الحرير رهييييييييييييييييب وريـــحته وااااايــــد حلوه مثل الفواكة

----------


## Mall.08

الردود من التجارب تشجع

لكن السعر عالي  :Frown: 



على العموم .. الله يوفقج ويرزقج من الخير كله

----------


## سلــ ام ــطان



----------


## غرومة

رووووووووووعه .................والله يوفقج الغاليه ويرزقج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## uae13122



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## لورا79

up

up

up

 :Smile: 

جمعة مباركة

----------


## غالية82

موفقة

----------


## مرايم2

الله يوفقج حبيبتي

----------


## عسل مر

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## المحبة لله

موفقه

----------


## ![ملكية]!

مووووووووووووفجه ^^

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## المحبة لله

موفقه الغالية وانشالله بنجرب منتجاتج

----------


## um 3abady

موفقه

----------


## أنا أنت

موفقه أختي 
ممكن سؤال؟؟
أنت من وين؟

----------


## الاحساس

انا بغيت منه الغالية بس بغيت اعرف كيف استخدم الزيت والكريم يعني مرة هذا ومرة الكريم ولا كيف؟؟؟

----------


## أم عرووف

مشكورة وان شاء الله بطلب على الخاص حمام الزيت

----------


## @القصيد@

,وصلت الطلبية امس والله لايحرمج من الأجر...بعدني ما استخدمتها....انتظروااا النتائج

----------


## @ النحلة @

موفقه

----------


## & ام سلمى &

بنت لكويت تقولج موفقه

----------


## بنت عرب uae

بالتوفيق ان شاء لله

----------


## ديــايــه

الظاهر منتجاتج اتجنن ..

لي عوده ان شاءالله بالطلبات  :Smile:

----------


## яочαι.∂εѕίġη

بالتوفيج

----------


## أم الحمدان

موفقه الغلا

----------


## فن الديكور

يسلموا وايد

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:  :Kafara:

----------


## toto 3sal

السلام عليكم ..

لو سمحتي بغيت اسال ... شكثر تكد المجموعة .. اقصد تكفي شهر ؟ شهرين ؟ 
^_^

----------


## منى1975

السلام عليكم
انا طلبت امشط القذلة الثلاثي ومن يومين وصل ماشاءالله اليوم بتاريخ 18-3-2009 مشكورة الغاليه وانشاءالله بكتبلج عن النتايج قريب

----------


## منى1975

السلام عليكم
انا طلبت امشط القذلة الثلاثي ومن يومين وصل ماشاءالله اليوم بتاريخ 18-3-2009 مشكورة الغاليه وانشاءالله بكتبلج عن النتايج قريب

----------


## * الأسطوره *

موفقه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:  :Sobhan:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني 
درجات 
 :55:

----------


## مخيمه فالكراج

شي حلو والله
بالتوفيق

----------


## çϋтê мéмë

> مرحبا ام مهره
> اذا تذكرين من زمان خذيت من عدج زيت امشط القذله الحجم الكبير ولااااااااا تناسبني موليه بالعكس والله مابقى الا ربع شعريه والقشره زاااااادت ورديت كلمتج اكثر من ثلاث مرات وقلتي ماعليه استمري عليه ورديت استمريت وزاد الطينه بله ورديت كلمتج وقلتي يمكن فروتج ما تناسبها الزيوت وقلت مب مشكله عطيني الكريم وقلتي بترسلين عينه عسب اجربه وقلت لج مب مشكله مستعده اشتري هالعينه بس تشل القشره ويرد شعريه لان صج صج انقهرررررررررت من قلب شعريه راح فيها وللحين ما رديتي علي خبر ماكان العشم والله


 :Allah Mos:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مرحبا ام مهره
> اذا تذكرين من زمان خذيت من عدج زيت امشط القذله الحجم الكبير ولااااااااا تناسبني موليه بالعكس والله مابقى الا ربع شعريه والقشره زاااااادت ورديت كلمتج اكثر من ثلاث مرات وقلتي ماعليه استمري عليه ورديت استمريت وزاد الطينه بله ورديت كلمتج وقلتي يمكن فروتج ما تناسبها الزيوت وقلت مب مشكله عطيني الكريم وقلتي بترسلين عينه عسب اجربه وقلت لج مب مشكله مستعده اشتري هالعينه بس تشل القشره ويرد شعريه لان صج صج انقهرررررررررت من قلب شعريه راح فيها وللحين ما رديتي علي خبر ماكان العشم والله




مرحبا الساع 
حبيبتي انتي فروة شعر ع ما ذكرتيلي إنه ميؤس
وتعبان حالته وفروة نبت عندج ضعيفه فخذتي زيت عن قناعة
فهشي ع ما ذكرنه لج وفي عتقادي إنج تعنين من نقص فتمين 
وزيت ولله الحمد نجاحه 99% داخل المنتدى وخارجه 
ولا يتني حاله تشكي من زيت إلا فئه ضئيله جدا فستخدمو الكريم المغذي
فكل فروة شعر تختلف في استقبال زيت أو الكريم 
ولا وصلني عن خبر العينه ولا ذكرتي هشي إليه فيمكن 
تهاتفتي مع ام محمد لي تدير اعمالي خارج المنتدى 
ولا وصلني بطلب منكم بعينه من الكريم المغذي
فتاكدي من هشي وفالج طيب إذ تبين الكريم المغذي
بس ما نرسل عينه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> صح كلامج حبيبتي لان يوم كلمتها تقول انا مندوبه لام مهره والله عيزت وانا اتصل عليها وطرشت لها مسجات بس ما ردت وقالت بترد لي خبر مدري شو السالفه بصراحه حتى قالت بتكلمج وترد لي خبر بس سبحان الله يمكن من كثر الطلبات نست
> اما بالنسبه لفروة راسي صج صج متروسه قشره ولا ادري شو اسويبها بس الحمد لله نقص فيتامينات او فقر دم ما عندي الفروة هي السبب


وما يصح إلا صحيح غناتي 
مندوبتي عليها ضغط وجلا من لا يسهو
يا خويتي الفروه ماله اي سبب إلا إذ كانت عندج الفروه دهنيه
وله سبب زادة القشرة عندج والكريم المغذي رااااائع جدا 
لزوال القشره نهائي وينبت شعر ويكثف فيمكن يناسبج 
سعره 150 وعساج سلامه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

ربي 
ارفعني 
درجات 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

أصبحنا وصبح الملك لله وحده 
ولا إله إلا الله

----------


## uae13122

*نــورتــي المنتدي يــااااأم مهرة ربي يوفقج الغالية*

----------


## الدهنج

*

والله المنتج يشجــّع 

موفقة بـ إذن الله وان شاء الله بطلب منـّج قريب 

لكن عندي سؤال مثل الأخت اللي قبلي


شو الطريقة الصحيحة أكثر لـ استخدامه ؟
يعني قبل الاستحمام والا بعده , والا كيف ؟



الله يرزقج من خيره 


*

----------


## بدر0البدور

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## miss_alaaska

موفقه الغلا

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:  :Anotherone:

----------


## غلآ الزعابي

اختي انا طرشت لج رسالة خاصة عسب اشتري منج الزيت بس كيف اتواصل وياج لأني ابا اجربه من كثر ما يمدحونه
و مشكورة الغالية و ما تقصرين

----------


## رمش العيون

*يعطييج العافيه أختيه* 
*طرشت لج رساله ع الخاص ..*

----------


## أم عفـاري

أحين أنا ابااه يطول
شو اختار 
اول واحد ول الثاني.؟

----------


## غالية82

مرحبا 

أم مهرة عزيزتي..من متى يدقون علي شركة ولين الحين ما في أي خبر؟؟

----------


## .زنبقة الوادي

اختي انا طرشت لج رساله ع الخاص 

وشكرا لج وموفجه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> اختي انا طرشت لج رسالة خاصة عسب اشتري منج الزيت بس كيف اتواصل وياج لأني ابا اجربه من كثر ما يمدحونه
> و مشكورة الغالية و ما تقصرين


شيكي ع الخاص عزيزتي
والمعذره ع تأخيرر برد إنشغالات خارجيه وداخليه من 
وضغوطات بطلب والحجوزات علينا حدث ولا حرج 
لفتح ابواب إستقبال طلبيات ع نهاية شهر 5 
والعفووو ما منكم قصور 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> *يعطييج العافيه أختيه* 
> *طرشت لج رساله ع الخاص ..*


الله يعافيج 
شيكي ع الخاص

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> أحين أنا ابااه يطول
> شو اختار 
> اول واحد ول الثاني.؟



زيت : تطويل سريع ويقلل تساقط ومعالج .
 الكريم المغذي : تكثيف وتنبيت سريع وتغذيه ونهاية القشره . 
كاب كول : مفعم بالبروتنيات والفتمينات صحيه
شعر براق كثيف حرير فائق نعومه غير لزج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مرحبا 
> 
> أم مهرة عزيزتي..ما دقون علي شركة ولين الحين ما في أي خبر؟؟


مرحباا السااع 
كل حد بدوره يا غلاي وضغوطات بطلب وبالإرسال
هائله علينا عند فتح ابواب استقبال طلبيات لنهاية شهر 5 
حدث ولا حرج وكلن يمشي ع حسب حجزه 
وتم ارسال طلبكم بتاريخ 31/5 وترقبو 
الاتصال والإستلام اليوم ولا باجر إن شـاء الله
والعذر منكم ونشكر حسن صبركم علينا
 :55:

----------


## busygirl

بالتوفيق ان شا الله

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> اختي انا طرشت لج رساله ع الخاص 
> 
> وشكرا لج وموفجه


شيكي ع الخاص 
وياج تسلمين 
 :55:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بالتوفيق ان شا الله


ويااج عزيزتي 
تسلمين 
 :55:

----------


## umm mohammad

> ( كورس شهـــري وشعر سحــري )
> امنووووووووه .. .. .. .. .. 
> مثله بالغوى وزين مستدل شعره ومتمايلن ع خصوره
> والحسن فيه صوره ربي يحفظه من شر الحسد وشروره
> وبفتررررره قصيره جدا نال الأعجاب
> وكثرة مبايعته وزدادت شهرته 
> وهذا بفضل من الله .. .. .. .. .. 
> مع أم مـــهاري امرتين لا تحتارين 
> 
> ...

----------


## السويدية

السلام عليكم 
الغالية بغيت اشتري منج الزيت والكريم المغذي بس كيف اتواصل وياج ومتى تقدرين إتوصلينه لي لأن عرسي جريب
والسموحــــة

----------


## ثريا النجوم

موفقه عزيزتي

----------


## Emerald

*
السلام عليكم أم مهرة 

يعطيج العافية .. سمعت الكثير عن الزيت و ودي أجرب .. شبرين في شهرين يعني شعري يرد لطوله الطبيعي قبل ما أقصه .. 

معلوماتي على الخاص عندج عزيزتي و ربي يوفقج .. و في انتظار ردج

سؤالي: هل المنتج يأثر على سواد الشعر و إلا لا .. بمعنى إنه له تأثير على الشيب و إلا لا. أنا من عقب الصبغة ظهرن لي شعرتين بيض شكلهن وايد مقرف .. 

أم خالد*

----------


## جرح الخفوق

بغيت اعرف كيف استخدمه للاطفال؟؟

----------


## .زنبقة الوادي

الله يرضى عليج غناتي .. 

انا طرشت لج عالخاص العناون بس ليما الحين ما وصلني رد هاتفي .. 

و السموحه وخيتي ... انتظر ردج >>>> خاطري اجربه >>>>  :Smile:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليكم 
> الغالية بغيت اشتري منج الزيت والكريم المغذي بس كيف اتواصل وياج ومتى تقدرين إتوصلينه لي لأن عرسي جريب
> والسموحــــة


وعليكم السلام 
غناتي تم إستلامج طلب

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> موفقه عزيزتي


ويااج عزيزتي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> *
> السلام عليكم أم مهرة 
> 
> يعطيج العافية .. سمعت الكثير عن الزيت و ودي أجرب .. شبرين في شهرين يعني شعري يرد لطوله الطبيعي قبل ما أقصه .. 
> 
> معلوماتي على الخاص عندج عزيزتي و ربي يوفقج .. و في انتظار ردج
> 
> سؤالي: هل المنتج يأثر على سواد الشعر و إلا لا .. بمعنى إنه له تأثير على الشيب و إلا لا. أنا من عقب الصبغة ظهرن لي شعرتين بيض شكلهن وايد مقرف .. 
> 
> أم خالد*


وعليكم السلام 
الله يعافيج شيكي ع الخاص عزيزتي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> بغيت اعرف كيف استخدمه للاطفال؟؟


عادي غناتي زيت يستخدم مره في الاسبوع
والكريم المغذي يستخدم مرتين ممتاز للأطفال

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> الله يرضى عليج غناتي .. 
> 
> انا طرشت لج عالخاص العناون بس ليما الحين ما وصلني رد هاتفي .. 
> 
> و السموحه وخيتي ... انتظر ردج >>>> خاطري اجربه >>>>


يرضى علينا وعليج عزيزتي 
تسلمين غناتي ارسلي لي طلبج بتحديد 
و بياناتج ومنطقج بتحديد
وفالج طيب

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

مساء الخيرررر ع الجميع

----------


## BntZayed

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

موفقــــــــــة إنـ شــاءالله
.,.
اللهم لك الحمد
اللهم لك الحمد على نعمك التي انعمتها علينا اللهم ادم نعمتك علينا واحفظها من الزوال يا كريم 
يا صاحب الفضل والنعم ...
. .



.,.

.ღ.اللهم لك الحمد و الشكر كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك و عظيم سلطانك.ღ..

..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  ..  :55 (10):  ..  :55 (5):  .. 

(( رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء ))

----------


## .زنبقة الوادي

اختيه طرشت لج عنواني عالخاص

----------


## رووررريت

واااااااااااااااااااااو بتواصل معاج ع الخاص
ربي يوفقج ان شالله

----------


## MISS_STYLE

وصلتني الطلبية فديتج  :Smile: 
الزيت + كريم كاب
ببدأفيهم من باجر ، وبخبرج النتايج عقب شهر أو شهرين  :Smile: 
مشكوره يا ذوووووق  :Smile:

----------


## المهات

بغيت اعرف شو الفرق بين الكاب كريم والكريم المغذي؟ نفس الشي ولا غير يعني الكريم المغذي كيف استخدامة؟؟؟؟

----------


## فديت أبويه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## om maitha

ألف شكر أم مهاري وصلت الطلبية حبيبتي 
واكيد برد لج بعد ما تبان النتائج باذن الله ..

عندي كم استفسار شيكي على الخاص الله لا هانج 
والف الف شكر

----------


## U N K N O W N

ما علج زوود 
الله يوفجج .

----------


## .زنبقة الوادي

اختيه مشكورة وصلت الطلبية بس الزيت من دون الكريم و الكاب أنا بس ابغي اعرف لازم كل شي بروحه ولا شو

----------


## كعبية صريحة

الله يوفقج الغااالية 

وان شااء الله تعاملي ويااج قريب باذن الله

وعسى ربي يحفظج ويحفظ لج مهاري وخواتها وتفرحين فيهم باذن الله الواحد الاحد 

والله يكثر من امثاالج الغاالية

----------


## Class Lady

موفقة

----------


## ظبيانيه استاي

هلا الغلا انا بغيييت الكوووورس كيف ابا اشوفه اذا يناسبني والا لا لاني مسافره فياريت اطرشيلي الكورس 
اذا ماشي مشكله ومنها اشوفه اذا يناسني اخذه الحين والا بعد مرجع من السفر ان شاءالله

----------


## خويه الروح

مرحبا اختيه ممكن اعرف اذا بعدج تبيعين المجموعه ولا

----------


## تاااامي

السلام عليكم اختي ام مهره بغيت عنج الزيت وكريمه وطرشت لج عالخاص ومارديتي عليه واذا في مجال انا نتواصل وياج عالفوووووون والسموحه وردي عليه بسرعه الشيمه اباه ضروري

----------


## السلامة

هالزيت اتيبيه من الهند؟؟؟
ولازم إذا أبغيه يطول بشهرين استخدم معاه حمام الزيت؟؟؟؟

----------


## عمة روضانا

اشحالج أم مهرة، وصلني الزيت والكريم ، ومشكووووورة على التعامل الراقي وسرعة التوصيل

----------


## نسمة مسك

مسكورة الغالية و الله يوفجج ان شاء الله

----------


## cute me

بالتوفيييييييق الغلا

----------


## rozee

اسال الله العظيم بمنه وكرمه 
ان يغدق عليكم من فضله وبركته 
ورحمته ورزقه ويبلغكم ماتتمنوه وافضل منه 
( امين)

----------


## فراولينا

الله يوفقج 

الغلا انا طرشلج رساله من يومين تقريبا ما رديتي علي من بتوصلني الطلبيه 
او اتأكدين علي انه الرساله وصلتج

----------


## عيون دبي

مرحبا الغاليه ...

حبوبه انا شعري خفيف ومتوسط الطول بغيت اخذ من عندج الزيت او الكريم شو اللي بينفعني وممكن البرنامج؟


اتريا ردج!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أم عفااري

:

موفقه خير إن شاء الله

 :Smile:

----------


## بنت دبي^^

هلا الغالية انا شعري متقصف وشنو الي يناسبني 
وانا طرشت لج الرسالة بس مادري وصلتج ولا 

اتريا ردج ؟؟!!

----------


## !! miss you

طرشت رساله واتريا الرد  :Smile:

----------


## محبة الحور

السلام عليكم 
اعجبتني مشاركات الاخوات المجربات وحابة أجربه
وبراسلج عالخاص قريب انشاالله
والله يوفقج

----------


## محبة الحور

بس عندي سؤال اختي ام مهرة
هل الزيت ينفع للشعر المجعد والخشن

----------


## um-fares

الغالية طلبت منج زيت امشط القذلة بس ما سويتي لي سالفة ؟؟!!!

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## مسز إمارات

السلام عليكم ، شخبارج يا أم مهرة .. حبيبتي أنا طرشت لج رسالة على الخاص بخصوص الطلبية من ثلاث أيام بس ما رديتي علي ، شالسالفة ، مزحومة ولا الرسالة ما وصلت ؟؟

----------


## سمنة غنم

يابعد روحي انا من السعوديه هل سبق وصلتي للسعوديه لاعدمناك يالغلا ابي التفاصيل كامله عن منجاتك وابي طريقة التوصيل (اعتقد السوائل ممنوعه ترسل )اذا عندك مندوبه ردي علي جزاك جنات النعيم

----------


## عاشقه الحب

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

ام مهاري عيبني منتجاتج الله يجازيج الخير ويرزقج بس عندي استفسارات اول شي انا شعري جدا خفيف وطول مهب وايد لين الكتف يادوب يوصل انا شعري كان يتساقط بكثره لين اكتشفت انه نسبه الحديد عندي كثير نازل وعطوني 200 حبه حبوب الحديد بالاضافه لنفسيتي الصعبه بسبب ظروفي وشعري الي مو عارفه شلون اتصرف معاه هدا كله اثر بالشهيه ما اكل زين ممكن بعض الاحيان اظل 16 ساعه بس سوائل وبسكويت اشيا بسيطه شو الحل برايج اقدر اجيلج اشوف منتجاتج انا من سكان ابوظبي وشو الي بينفعني استخدم من المنتجات جزاج الله الف خير تكفين ساعديني في شخص يب يتقدملي قريب بس والله مالي نفس بسبه شعري لانه قبل فتره كان طول وكثافه تمام استخدمت جل حق الشعر وتخرب يا ترى في حل جزاج الله خير السموحه طولت عليج

----------


## دعفوسة

بالتوفيق الغالية

----------


## rose1الامارات

أنا بعد اختي شعري خفيف ونفسيتي تعبانة عشان وايد يطيح ..أتعذب يوم اشوفه أيطيح عيزت وأنا أجرب على شعري من الخلطات لاخليت زيت نخاع ولاحشيشة خضراء وأشياء أخرى ليما صار شعري خفيف هو طويل بس شفايدة يوم يطيح يوم بعد يوم ..

----------


## --أم سيف--

^^



^^




^^

----------


## rose1الامارات

اللهم قر عين ام سيف بذرية صالحة وثبت حملها وارزقها من حيث لاتحتسب قولووووووووووووووووا آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي يييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## فديت أبويه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

----------


## طموحي الجنة

,, الصراااحة المنتج واايد حلو عيبني ,,

ان شاء الله باااخذه على جداام 




بالتوفيق لج اختي

----------


## ام ميثاني..

يحبيبيت ردي على ضروووووووووووووووري ارسلتلج على الخااص وطنشتيني وينج وين القااااج

----------


## ××ام مايد××

مافيه ريحه؟؟؟؟؟


اذا مافيه انا ابا منه بليز

----------


## غزالووو

*حبيبتي ام مهاري 

انا ابي من هذا الزيت ومن زمان خاطري اخذه بس انا بالبحرين 

وانتي قلتي مافي توصيل الى البحرين 

مافي حل او طريقة انج ترسلين لي الزيت مع حمام الزييت والكريم المغذي 

بليزززز حبيبتي ابي استعمله شعري يتدهور*

----------


## الانيقه دائما

بالتوفيق

----------


## الياسية

الله يوفقج اختي

----------


## Donna

أبا من الزيت ... شو الترتيب

----------


## Smarty

موفقه باذن الله

----------


## أم عفااري

:

موفقه خير إن شاء الله 

 :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة مزون

*هلا بالغاليه ام مهره

بغيت من زيت امشط القذله

اتمنى اتردين علي باسرع وقت ممكن

بالتوفيق فديتج*

----------


## غـ،ـرام أطفال

هلا الغاليه بالتوفيج ياربي...
بغيت من الزيت اذا متوفر عندج..
واتمنى اتردين عليه اذا متوفر ولالا...

----------


## حااايرة

موفقة أختي على هالمنتج

----------


## DXB Moon

تسلمين يا الغالية على المنتجات و بنجرب إن شاء الله

----------


## iďêaŁ PëŘśŏŇ

*الصــرآآحـة شكلــه مايتفـــــــــوووت .., وخاطريه اجربـــــــــه ^_________^ ...


بالتوووفيـق ام مهـآآري ان شاء الله .. والله يرزقج من حــلآآآلــه ..~ 


وووووطرشت بيـآآنـآآتي ع الخـآص ..

اريد اطــلب من الزيــــــــت .. واتريـآ ردج على اح ـر من الجمــر..*

----------


## =ريم قطر=

الشيخه ممكن اطلب انا من قطر

----------


## ماما حمدان

الله يوفقج غناتي  :Smile:

----------


## rozee

مبارك عليكم الشهر الفضيل وكل عام وأنتم إلى الله أقرب

----------


## قلب عيمان

:

أقدر أطلب أحين ولا لا ...؟

حد يرد عليه الله يخليكم ..

:

----------


## ملكة_الامارات

اختي محد يرد علينا 

انا طرشت للتاجرة اكثر عن مرة على الخاص بس للاسف ما ترد علي

----------


## قلب عيمان

:

خير ان شاءالله 

.. مشكوره ملكة الإمارات ع تفاعلج ..

والله مادري أنا طرشت لها بياناتي والطلبية ع الخاص 

.. ياليت اللي يعرف عنها يخبرنا ..

:

----------


## قلب عيمان

:

.. الحمدلله اتصلت فيني والأمور طيبة ..

^__^

----------


## ام نزوي

مرحبااا بناااات .. ممكن حد يدلني وينها الاخت ام مهاري ..

ابي اطلب .. طرشتلها عالخاص ما ردت علي ..

----------


## ماما حمدان

اللهم/ يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام يا حي يا قيوم ندعوك باسمك الأعظم الذي إذا دعيت به أجبت,أن تبسط على اختي من بركاتك ورحمتك ورزقك

----------


## شمه حمد

موفقة الغلا

----------


## مرح الأيام

بالتوفيق إن شاءالله ..

والسموحه منج ..

----------


## الوشاح_الأخضر

الله يوفقج
up up

----------


## دريم

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## *عواش*

خاطري اجرب الزييت لانه شعري خفيييييييييف


موفقه

----------


## عاشقة ابوها

الغاليه توصلين للسعودية ؟
ابي من الزيت اثنين اذا مايخرب لما اخليه فتره طويلة عندي

ياريت ترسلين لي ع الخاص الغاليه اذا فيه توصيل او لا  :Frown:  ( يارب فيه ) 

وبعد بمر على باقي مواضيعج وبشوف وش ابي منها جزاك الله خير

----------


## آسيره عيونك

ام مهره ....انا طرشت لح شوو ابا ع الخاص والرقم وكل شي اذا شي ناقص خبريني اكمله 

محتاجه الزيت ....بعرس جريب

----------


## ام راشد وسالم

موفقه الغلا

----------


## ام نزوي

حد يعرف رقم تليفون الاخت ام مهاري ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ممكن تطرشولي عالخاص اذا ممكن ... صارلي فتره وانا اطرشلها ايميلات ما ترد....

----------


## آسيره عيونك

للأسف انا نفس الشي طرشت لها ايميل ماترد

اذا احد يعرف رقمها يفيدني

----------


## casa

مووووفقه

----------


## الضوء الخفي

مساء الخيرات على الحلوين

تقبل الله منكم صيام اليوم .. 
ياجماعة أنشدكم عن أم مهرة وينهاا ااا بليز طرشتلها كم مره عى الخاص أريد أحد منتجاتها في رقم في متجرها الموضح في المنتدى اتصلت عليه بس يعطيني الرقم غير مستخدم.. حبيباتي الله يجزيكن خير إذا عندكم رقمها وإلا رقم المندوبه طرشولي إياه على الخاص ..للضرورة

ولكم مني أعذب تحيه

----------


## LADY LOVE

موفقة عزيزتي ..

----------


## عاشقة ابوها

> الغاليه توصلين للسعودية ؟
> ابي من الزيت اثنين اذا مايخرب لما اخليه فتره طويلة عندي
> 
> ياريت ترسلين لي ع الخاص الغاليه اذا فيه توصيل او لا  ( يارب فيه ) 
> 
> وبعد بمر على باقي مواضيعج وبشوف وش ابي منها جزاك الله خير



ارامكس ياقلبي توصل للسعودية ومستعده اتكفل بمبلغ التوصيل مهما كان غالي 
وابي معه بودرة الحب حق تبييض الاسنااان 

تكفيييييين حبيبتي

----------


## Jo0oDY_ABo0oT

بالتوفيق انشااء الله

----------


## آسيره عيونك

ابي الزيييييت ...................ام مهره وينج؟؟

----------


## LACNOR Lady

موفقة الغالية

----------


## uae_myth

بالتوفيق ....

----------


## farasha style

هلا الغاليه 
بغيت من الزيت وطريقه الاستخدام

----------


## ميـ أم ـودي

السلام عليكم
الغالية لازم ناخذ المجموعة كاملة وإلا يكفي الزيت ؟؟

----------


## قلبUAE

هلا فديتج

ابغي 2 من حمام زيت كاب كول


وتسلمين

----------


## عيناويه كشيخه

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,


بالتـــوفيق الغـآليـه =]

----------


## متقنة

موفقة يالغالية

----------


## صعبه المنالي

مرحبا الغاليه ام مهره

انا عضوه يديده واللي خلاني اشارك بالمنتدى الصراحه موضوعاتج عن تجارتج.. والله كل يوم اشوف موضوعج واقول بسجل.. لين ماسجلت.. البارح سجلت وانا مستانسه واقول خلاص حلمي بدا يتحقق ان شاءالله بطلب اللي ابغيه وبفضل الله وعقب مااستخدم منتجج بيتعدل كل شي

اول شي احب اهنيج على هالمنتج الرائع.. معني ماجربت يسد بس قريت تجارب الخوات تخبلت لو جربت صدقيني بطير من الفرحه.. وثاني شي الله يوفقج ويرزقج من اوسع ابوابه

>>> قولي الزبده شو تبين خخخخخخ... الله يسلمج بغيت اطلب هالزيت العجيب.. ابغي واحد منه.. زيت امشط القذله

وان شاءالله راح اطرش لج بياناتي ع الخاص.. ولج مني احلى تحيه الغاليه..

----------


## al wardah

انا ابا الكورس كامل مال امشط القذلة الغالية  :Smile:

----------


## الباررونات

موفقه حبيبتي وهذا بعد حطيته ابالي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

سبحان الله وبحمده .. , سبحان الله العظيم .. ,

----------


## rak_soul

موفقة الغالية

----------


## أبله توتو

السلام عليكم الغاليه لي عرفته عندج مجموعة الزيت ومجموعة الايس ابي اعرف اسعارهم وابي اعرف شو بعد عندج 
مع الاسعار 

موفجه

----------


## ام طيف س و م

مساء الخير ....
لو سمحتي ام مهاري كيف استطيع ان اتواصل معاج 
بغيت زيت امشط القذله....
مع تحياتي

----------


## ما حصلت نك

موفقة

----------


## فديت أبويه

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّم آمين .

ارفعيلي واكــــــــيد برفعلج

----------


## أم نهيـان

موفقة الغالية

----------


## هند سلطان

ربي يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## أم شيخـــــوه

ربـــي يوفقـــج أختـــي

 :Smile:

----------


## الغنوة

موفقه

----------


## كل الاسامى

موفقه حبيبتى

----------


## ام علي&&&

بالتوفييق

----------


## emarati

بالتوفيق عزيزتي

عزيزتي أم مهرة إنتي موجودة ولا مسافرة؟

----------


## أم_عبدالرحمن

السلام عليج يالغلا حبيت أطلب من عندج زيت مشط القذلة + الكريم مشط القذلة وماعليج أمر طريقة الاستخدام ومشكورة

----------


## **سكون الليل**

مووووووووووووووووفقه

----------


## همسات شاعره

هلا ام مهره ليش ما تردين علي طرشت لج إيميلات عسى المانع خير بنتظارج

----------


## المتأسفه

تسلمين اختي الصراحه منتجاتج روووووووووعه في رووووووووووعه والله الصراحه اول مره اجوف شعري جي الصراحه نعومه ولمعه وان شاء الله منجوفه يطول لين خصرنا 
ويسلمووووو والله يوفقج ان شاء الله...

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## دلوعه الامارات

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## غلا المناصير

ربي بعطيج العافيه ان شالله .. 

بس حبيبتي انا طرشت لج رساله اني اريد ها المنتج بس ماعرف من وين ابدا .. 
بس مارديتي عليه .. ارجوج ردي علي يا الغلا .. 

والسموحه اختي ..

----------


## ثريا النجوم

موفقه الغاليه

----------


## أبله توتو

غريبه ام مهرخ عسى المانع خير 
كلنا طرشنا لج 
بس ما في حد ير 
انا ابي من الكورس كامل لشعر وينج

----------


## ام فصووولي

السلام عليكم اختي الغاليه ابا اعرف شو طريقة التواصل معا دول الخليج 
انا من البحرين وناويه اشتري هالزيت ياريت تردين علي الغاليه في اسرع وقت

----------


## nadamoda

بالتوفيق انشاء الله حبوبه

----------


## العابر2008

متى تبان نتايج الزيت لو سمحتي

----------


## العابر2008

لو سمحتي اريد زيت والمغذي والكاب

----------


## بنت العرب2009

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله

----------


## AM00LA

ربي يوفقج ويرزقج اللي في بالج الصراحة شي روعة بس تبين الصدق ناقصينج شي واحد اللي هو بس الشامبو والمجموعة تكتمل صح ....واتمنى لج التوفيق

----------


## أم بشر

موفقة ان شاء الله

----------


## غزالووو

*شحالج ام مهرة 

ادري اني ازعجتكم برسايلي وازعجت ام محمد بكثرة اتصالاتي 
بس والله انها ما قصرت معاي
وخبرتني ان طلبي ارسلته اليوم الصبح وراح استلمه الساعة 5 

اشكركم على تعاملكم الراقي والحلوووو 
وان شاء الله اخبركم بالنتيجة بعد شهرين من انتظامي بالكورس مع الصور عشان الكل يتأكد 
وانا كلي ثقة بام مهرة والمنتج الثلاثي للشعر
واتمنى ان الكل يستفيد من هالمنتج 

ومرة ثانية اشكركم والله يعطيكم العافية غناتي .......*

----------


## مشاعل الحمادي

ام مهره انا ابه اطلب من عندج المجموعة كاملة بس للاسف الرسائل الخاصة مب امفعله عندي 

بليز مستعجله ابه اجربها ساعديني عتواصل حتى لو اطرشين رقمج علخاص وانا بتفاهم عاج عن طريق المسجات


جزاج الله خير

----------


## تواقه للجنة

ام مهررررررررره وانا ابا المجموووعه كامله ضرووري 


طرشت عليج ع الرساله الخاصه وماحد رد عليييييييي  :Frown:

----------


## مفلوعة بملاس

موفقه خيتو...

----------


## تواقه للجنة

وينج ام مهرررررررررررررررررره ؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## مشاعل الحمادي

بنات كيف اتواصل مع ام مهرة 

الي تعرف رقهما اطرشه علخاص بليييييييييييييييييييييييييز بنات

----------


## غايه اهلي

لوسمحتي بغيت رقمج وبغيت اسأل عن كريم الجسم لاني بشرتي جافه شو تنصحين والله يعطيج العافيه غايه من دبي :Salam Allah:

----------


## غايه اهلي

مرحبا ام مهره بغيت رقمج غايه من دبي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

.. السلام عليكم .. 
( مرحباا السااع )
كلي عذر لعدم رد ع رسايلكم ع العام والخاص 
لسبب إنشغالات خارجيه وللأسف إشغلتنا عنكم طوال هذي الفتره وسموحه منكم 
يالغوالي و قريبا بذن الله سيتم رد ع جميع رسايلكم ع العام وع الخاص ولكن بختصار 
لي تبا تحجز طلبها من لحين تحجز لأول شهر فبراير ليتم أرسال طلبها ع سريع 
وما عليكن إلا بأرسال لي البيانات + طلب ...., وراح يتم رد ع رسايلكم
خلال هالأسبوع إن شاء الله ونشكر حسن صبركم وتعاونكم معنا 
 :55: 
...,

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

عادي ندمج استخدام مجموعة امشط القذلة مع مجموعة وامشط القمر
وشو الاحسن من بينهن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والاسرع والاسهل؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> عادي ندمج استخدام مجموعة امشط القذلة مع مجموعة وامشط القمر
> وشو الاحسن من بينهن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ والاسرع والاسهل؟؟؟؟؟؟


عزيزتي المنتج واحد ولكن ختلف في اسم المنتج لا غير 
كان اسمه ( امشط القذله ) بأول نزوله 
ومن ستخدمينه إعجبو فيه طلبو مني طلب بتغيرر الاسم لن خلهم قمرر
وردينا ع الأسم نفسه وطلبكم لي وصلني ع الخاص 
تم الحجز عليه بأول شهر في فبراير وسيتم إرساله
مع جميع طلبيات المرسله بذن الله 
 :55:

----------


## اصايل

ربي يوفقج

----------


## تواقه للجنة

هلا ام مهاااري شحااااااالج


ليش ماتردين ع رسالتي ؟؟؟؟؟


الحين التاريخ 30 !

----------


## باباوماما

بالتوفيج

----------


## pnklips

مووووووفقه

----------


## umm mohammad

روعه
مفاجآآآآت & هداااااياااااا قيــــــمة & مسابقااااات 
في قسم مال و أعمال و مشاريع

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=642798

----------


## بطه حمره

http://www.shbab1.com/2minutes.htm

----------


## me00me

مرحبا أختي أم مهرة ...بغيت اسأل اذا نقدر نطلب منج من مجموعة امشط القذلة ولا مافي مجال؟؟؟ اتمنى الرد...

----------


## me00me

في الانتظاااااااااااااااااااار..... وينها أم مهرة؟؟؟حد يعرف عنها؟؟؟

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

> عزيزتي المنتج واحد ولكن ختلف في اسم المنتج لا غير 
> 
> كان اسمه ( امشط القذله ) بأول نزوله 
> ومن ستخدمينه إعجبو فيه طلبو مني طلب بتغيرر الاسم لن خلهم قمرر
> وردينا ع الأسم نفسه وطلبكم لي وصلني ع الخاص 
> تم الحجز عليه بأول شهر في فبراير وسيتم إرساله
> مع جميع طلبيات المرسله بذن الله


 
فديت قلبج الغالية
قلتي رديتي على موضوعي وطلبيتي عالخاص

هذا من أول فبراير... والحين نحن عدينا النص... وللحين لا وصلتني رسالة عالخص بالرد
ولا وصلتني الطلبية....

أرجوج والله محتاجة المنتج - خاصة مال الاسنان... لثتي نازلة
والطبيب قال بعد ما أشل التقويم بيعدلها بجراحة

والله ما ابا اخطي هالخطوة
خاصة إذا كان المنتج مالج بيشدها وبيرفعها لي 

بتفكيني من العملية والخرابيط كلها


أرجوووووووووووووووووووووووج
اعرف انج منشغلة

بس صدق طالبة الطلبية من العيد السنة اللي طافت

واذا عندج حد فالعين مندوبة مثلا... فخليها ترد علينا وتساهم معاج بتوزيع طلبياتنا



محتاااااااااااااجة المنتج
أرجوج ردي علي عالخاص برسالة بالنفي أو الايجاب على طلبيتي

والتلفون دوم معاي بس اتريا اتصال من مندوب يقولي اي شئ عن الطلبية


الله يوفقج غناتي

----------


## بنوته خطيره

مرحباااا ام مهره
فديتج عيزنااااا واحنا اطرشلج بغينااا مجموعه امشط القذله 
ابليييز ردي عليناااا ممكن
شعرنااا ما بقى فيه شيء(الحمد لله)

----------


## كاتمه شعوري

حبيبتي ام مهااااااااري
مارديتي ع رسالتـي اللي طرشتهااالــج

وبصراحه انا صج محتااجه لزيت ضروري ..
ياليت ترديين علي

----------


## iďêaŁ PëŘśŏŇ

up up

----------


## الغرووب

حبيبتي ابي اطلب منج هالمجموعة طرشتلج على الخاص ما رديتي علي؟؟؟

----------


## الغرووب

وينج ماتردين علينا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
عيزت من اطلب .
اذا ماعندج هالمجموعة خبرينا لا تخلينا على ناااار الله يهديج.

----------


## فيونك

موفقة

----------


## الدمعةالتائبة

موووووووووووووووووووووفقة

----------


## طيرالأحزان

الغلاااااااااااااااااا

ليش ماتردين ع الرسايل

----------


## الدمعةالتائبة

كم سعر الزيوت والكريمات ومووووفقه

----------


## غزلان البراري

الله يوفقج الغاليه

----------


## mozani

حبووبه انا شعريه طوويل بس والله كاان غليييظ امره بس ما عرف شيااه كل يووم يطييح بغييت اعرف كريم امشط القذله يغلظ الشعر صح ختيه ., يا ريت تردين عليه بسرعه لاني خلاص بصيييح والله

الكريم المغذي وايد يتناسب من إلي ذكرتيه 
وسلامت عينج من صايح ربي يفرحج فيه
وما عليج إلا بأرسال بياناتج ع الخاص
وفالج طيب ..,

----------


## class_lady

انا ابا اطول شعري شبرين كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> انا ابا اطول شعري شبرين كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


ما عليج إلا بستخدام المنتج ثلاثي 
كورس شهري وشعر سحري
وفالج برضى مضمون بذن الله ..,

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> كم سعر الزيوت والكريمات ومووووفقه


زيت = 250 
المغذي = 155
الكاب = 185 
وياج تسلمين ..,

----------


## CALA_LILY

موفقه ان شاء الله

----------


## uae13122



----------


## δυ δυ

السلام عليكم حبوبة 

بغيت حمام زيت كاب كول ...امشـط القـذله 
و زيت... امشـــط القـــذله

بس بغيت اعرف كيف اتواصل وياج , هاي اول مرة اشتري شي من المنتدى

----------


## جروحي صمت

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليكم حبوبة 
> 
> بغيت حمام زيت كاب كول ...امشـط القـذله 
> و زيت... امشـــط القـــذله
> 
> بس بغيت اعرف كيف اتواصل وياج , هاي اول مرة اشتري شي من المنتدى




وعليكم السلام 
يالغلا إضغطي ع إسمي وبيطلع لج مربع مكتوب به 
إرسل رساله خاصه لأم مهرة فما عليج إلا بأرسال طلبكم
مع رفق البيانات الخاصه فيكم الأسم -أرقم - الأماره -المنطقه 
وفالكم طيب ..,

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> يعطيك العافيه



الله يعافيج ..,

----------


## Um Musabih

الله يوفقج :Sha2:

----------


## salma mousa

موفقة

----------


## أم حبيبــة

*تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق أختي الكريمه

حبّيت أطلب من الكريم المغذي و الكاب كول...لإستعمالهم لبناتي ( 6 سنوات و 3 سنوات ) 

شعرهم جااف جدا و يحتاج ترطيب مكثف...

و فكرت أطلب لهم الزيت...لكن عارفه ما راح يرضوا يضعوه على راسهم...

يعطيكي العافيه يا رب
*

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> *تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق أختي الكريمه
> 
> حبّيت أطلب من الكريم المغذي و الكاب كول...لإستعمالهم لبناتي ( 6 سنوات و 3 سنوات ) 
> 
> شعرهم جااف جدا و يحتاج ترطيب مكثف...
> 
> و فكرت أطلب لهم الزيت...لكن عارفه ما راح يرضوا يضعوه على راسهم...
> 
> يعطيكي العافيه يا رب
> *

----------


## الريامي

الله يوفقـــــج و يرزقــــــــج من حلاله

----------


## @غرايب@

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## هديل المشاعر

سبحان الله وبحمده ، عدد خلقه ، ورضا نفسه ، وزنة عرشه ، ومداد كلماته

----------


## دمعـ حزن ـــة

مرحبا أختي

ممكن ترسليلي عن الزيت وكم سعره وكيف استعماله

----------


## fn_yo0om

موفقة الغلا ..,

----------


## حرم_محمد

هلا حبووووبه بغيت اطلب المنتج كامل ممكن 

وبتوكل ع الله ردي علي حبوووووبه وموفقه

----------


## إيمان العلي

الله يووووفقج إن شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## 3athaB

موفقه الغلااااا

----------


## هواجس خير

موفقة حبيبتي

----------


## فطامي 99

بالتوفيق اختي ^^

----------


## احتاجك..

سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## هديل المشاعر

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من الهم والحزن

----------


## mozani

up
up
up

----------


## أم بدور@

_

الله يوفقج الغالية............تستاهلين كل خير_

----------


## βЯSŦẻẻĠ ĜїRℓ

بالتوفيج بالغالية

----------


## o0oM_MaYeD



----------


## خديجه4

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمان موفقه بأذن الله والله يفتحه عليج من واسع ابوابه

----------


## (أم منصور)

بالتوفيج الغاليه

كفايه اسلوبج الراقي بالتعامل

----------


## السراب2010

مووووفقه ان شالله

----------


## أم محمد!

بالتوفيق حبوبه ..

----------


## قلبي طفل بريء

الله يوفقج ويبارك لج

----------


## تواقه للجنة

هلاااا ام مهرررره شحالج 


انا خذيت من عندج المجموعه الكامله واستعملتهم بنفس الطريقه اللي قلتيها خلال 4 شهور ناقص اسبوع وما طول الا اصبع واحد بس 

وما بقى الا الزيت استعمله والا

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> هلاااا ام مهرررره شحالج 
> بخير يعلج الخير ..
> 
> انا خذيت من عندج المجموعه الكامله واستعملتهم بنفس الطريقه اللي قلتيها خلال 4 شهور ناقص اسبوع وما طول الا اصبع واحد بس 
> ولله الحمد المهم شعرج مستواه بالكثافه زاد وبتساقط قل
> تغير حاله ؟ وطوله صبع شي يبشر بالخيرر ..
> 
> 
> وما بقى الا الزيت استعمله والا
> ستعمليه ولكن في الأسبوع مره أو مرتين ..

----------


## ام لوط

بالتوفيق حبوووبة

----------


## عذّبني وتركني

الله يعطيج العافيه ياقلبي
الله يوفقج ويوسِّع رزقج ويْكثر خيرج
الله يعافيج ..ممكن تقولين لي كم المده اللي يتم زيت أمشط القذله على الشعر ؟
ساعتين أو أكثر وع حسب رغبه ..والسموحه ع الازعاج

----------


## قلب الإمارات~



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

السلام عليــcom 
تم فتح باب إستقبال طلابات وسيتم إرسال جميع طلابات
بتاريخ 1- 11 & 2- 11 إن شاء الله \ وكل ونتم بألف خير ..

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> السلام عليــcom 
> تم فتح باب إستقبال طلابات وسيتم إرسال جميع طلابات
> بتاريخ 1- 11 & 2- 11 إن شاء الله \ وكل ونتم بألف خير ..

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

السلام عليــcom 
تم فتح باب إستقبال طلابات وسيتم إرسال جميع طلابات
بتاريخ 1- 11 & 2- 11 إن شاء الله \ وكل ونتم بألف خير ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## etoile

موفقة الغالية

----------


## تاجرة قديمة

...
اختي انا حابه اشترت الزيت فقط ...
عادي ؟!!!
له نتائج ؟!!
وقرأت التعليمات ...
بس ما فهمت كيف يعني ادفي الزيت بس ما يكون حار ؟!!!
اتمنى الرد ...

----------


## مريوم منصوريه

لو سمحتي انا حبيت اخذ من الزيت والكريم كيف طريقة التوصيل ومتى بيوصل

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

شكراآآآآآ لكل رافعين مواضيع 
( أم مهاري )

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> لو سمحتي انا حبيت اخذ من الزيت والكريم كيف طريقة التوصيل ومتى بيوصل

----------


## المجهووولة

مووووفقة الغلا

----------


## عيونad

يالغلا 


انا ابا اطلب

بس احترت شو اطلب
بقولج انا شو 
شعري خفيف طوله اوكيه يعني اخر ظهري او اطول شوي
متقصف شوي

بس اللي يهمني الحين انه وايد وايد خفيف

من فترة وانا ادور شي يكثفه 
مب محصله شعري ما يتحمل اضيع وقت في اشياء ما تنفعني 


وابا يكثف بفترة قصيرة 
مابا فترات طويلة 


يالغلا عطيني شي يكثفة بفترة معقولة 
صح اني اباها يطول 
بس المشكله الكثافه الحين 
لانه حتى طولة مايبان عليه ومب حلو لانه خفيف وايد


قولي شو احتاج 
لاني ماعرفت اختار من اللي حاطتهم 


^^



اتريا ردج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> يالغلا 
> 
> 
> 
> انا ابا اطلب
> 
> بس احترت شو اطلب
> بقولج انا شو 
> شعري خفيف طوله اوكيه يعني اخر ظهري او اطول شوي
> ...

----------


## عيونad

انزين الغلا 


المغذي يكفي ولا اخذ معاه شي ثاني



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> انزين الغلا 
> 
> 
> المغذي يكفي ولا اخذ معاه شي ثاني
> 
> 
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سما المشاعر

السلام عليكم الغاليه طرش رساله على الخاص بغيت من الآيسي كريم الثلاثي الحريري بودرة تبييض الأسنان مع عطر واحد شفايف بغيت أتواصل معاج بخصوص الطلبيه وأنتظر رد مشكوره

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

يا هـــلا ويا غــلا 
كباآر .. كباآر ..

----------


## ام_عبدلله

موفقة أختي

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

اللهم لك الحمد .. ولك الشكر .. ولك الفضل ..

----------


## موزة الغفلي

موفقه

----------


## روح الصمت

انتووو اكييييد تتمصخرون 
تسوون دعاية و ترمسون و تكتبون و يوم نتصل نبا نطلب نحصل الرقم مقطوع
و يوم خبرناكم قلتووو بعد اسبوع بتاخذين رقم يديد و هالسالفه اكثر من شهر
و قلتلج ابا اطلب انزين و قلتي بتستلمين الطلبات في شهر 12 
اوكي الحين شهر 12 , شو الحل

----------


## الولـHEـه

بالتوفيج حبوبه

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> انتووو اكييييد تتمصخرون 
> تسوون دعاية و ترمسون و تكتبون و يوم نتصل نبا نطلب نحصل الرقم مقطوع
> و يوم خبرناكم قلتووو بعد اسبوع بتاخذين رقم يديد و هالسالفه اكثر من شهر
> و قلتلج ابا اطلب انزين و قلتي بتستلمين الطلبات في شهر 12 
> اوكي الحين شهر 12 , شو الحل


.. الســــلام علـــيكم ..
عزيزتي ...
لتم إفتتاح إي منتج من منتجاتي .. حالج حال زبون لي ينتظر ( جديدي ) ..
ولطلب من إي منتجاتي أو للإستفسار عن طلبكم يرجى الإتصال بأم محمد 
ع الخط تجاري0567232525
والحل في الأخير لا تلتزمين بطلب أو رد ع طلبكم إلا في حال توفر ( طلب ) ..

----------


## دلوعة الوثبة

شسالفه
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مي مي شو يالسه تسوين العاب نارية مثلا خخخخخخخخخخخخخ

ردوا ع اسئلتنا 

وله بضاعتكم خلصت ههههههههه

----------


## الجرح ارحم

نااايس

بالتوفييييييج

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## badrya

ربي يوفقج ان شاء الله

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up
*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*


اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ( لم تثبت صحه هذا الدعاء و لكن كنت ادعي فيه )*

----------


## عافك

ا*لحمد لله الذي لا ينسى من ذكره ، الحمد لله الذي لا يخيب من رجاه ، الحمد لله الذي من توكل عليه كفاه ، الحمد لله الذي من وثق به لم يكله الى غيره ، الحمد لله الذي هو ثقتنا حين تسوء ضنوننا باعمالنا ، الحمد لله الذي هو رجاؤنا حين ينقطع الحيل و الحبل منا
*

----------


## عافك

*الحمد لله الذي تواضع كل شيء لعظمته ، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته ، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته ، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه*

----------


## عافك

اللهم اكفني بحلالك عن حرامك و اغنني بفضلك عن من سواك

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

* أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

.
*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
*
.

----------


## عافك

*ما شـــاء الله , تبــــارك الله , ولا حــــول ولا قـــــوة
إلا بالله , والله وأكــــبر


*

----------


## عافك

للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

:Ast Green:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

******************************

----------


## عافك

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

.................................................. ....

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

"""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

*<<<<<<<<<<< للرفــــــــــــــــــ ع >>>>>>>>>>>>*

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

........................................

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب اب 

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

اب

----------


## عافك

للرفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ع

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

???????????????????????

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up





up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up



up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up



up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up




up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

:Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

:MashaAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Kafara:

----------


## عافك

:Sha2:

----------


## عافك

:SubhanAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

................................

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

89898989898989898989

----------


## عافك

:Amen:

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

***********************************

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

----------


## عافك

::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::

----------


## عافك

"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## عافك

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## عافك

((((((((((((((((((((((((( للــرفــــــــــــــــــــع )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## عافك

$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

----------


## عافك

##########################

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

________________________

----------


## عافك

÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷÷

----------


## عافك

++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## عافك

""""""""""""""""""""""""""""

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

******************************

----------


## عافك

###################

----------


## عافك

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&

----------


## عافك

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

*.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله*

----------


## عافك

* 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

أمسينا و أمسى الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
.

.

.


" اللهم إني أمسيت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك 
.

.

.


" اللهم ما أمسى بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

*...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك
*

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع




.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

* 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد*

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

*
up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up


*

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

~~~..|| ..سبحان الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الحمد لله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا اله الا الله..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..الله أكبر..||..~~~

~~~..|| ..لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله..||..~~~

----------


## عافك

*

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس
*

----------


## عافك

*
اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك
*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا، سبحان من قسم الأرزاق ولم ينس أحداً، اجعل يدي عُليا بالعطاء ولا تجعل يدي سفلى بالاستعطاء إنك على كل شيء قدير.
*

----------


## عافك

*اللهم لا تجعل بيني وبينك في رزقي أحدا سواك واجعلني أغنى خلقك بك وأفقر عبادك إليك وهب لي غنى لا يطغي وصحة لا تلهي.
*

----------


## عافك

اللهم لا تجعل بيني وبينك في رزقي أحدا سواك واجعلني أغنى خلقك بك وأفقر عبادك إليك وهب لي غنى لا يطغي وصحة لا تلهي.

----------


## عافك

اللهم إني أسألك من فجأة الخير وأعوذبك من فجأة الشر اللهم صب لي الخير صباً صباً، اللهم وارزقني طيبا.

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

*
.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه ...

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووق

----------


## عافك

اب



اب



اب

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك

----------


## عافك

" سبحان الله و بحمده : عدد خلقه ، و رضا نفسه ، و زنة عرشه ، و مداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد ، وهو على كل شئ قدير

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

" اللهم إني أصبحت أشهد ك و أشهد حملة عرشك ، و ملائكتك و جميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك ، و أن محمدا عبدك و رسولك

----------


## عافك

" اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر ".

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (١) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (٢) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (٣)

وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (٤) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (٥)

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

up
up up
up up up
up up up up
up up up up up
up up up up up up
up up
up up 
up up 
up up

----------


## عافك

الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

.
الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

*

.


.


.


استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*

.


.


.


استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

*

.


.


.


استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله*

----------


## عافك

*


.


.


.


استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله
*

----------


## عافك

.


.


.


استغفر الله


استغفر الله


استغفر الله

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## عافك

" اللهم عافني في بدني ، اللهم عافني في سمعي ، اللهم عافني في بصري ، لا إله إلا أنت . اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر ، و الفقر ، و أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ، لا إله إلا أنت

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

أصبحنا و أصبح الملك لله ، و الحمد لله ، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ، له الملك و له الحمد وهو على كل شئ قدير ، رب أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم و خير ما بعده ، و أعوذ بك من شر ما في هذا اليوم و شر ما بعده ، رب أعوذ بك من الكسل ، و سوء الكبر ، رب أعوذ بك من عذاب في النار و عذاب في القبر ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

فووووووووووووووووووووووووق

فوووووووووووووووق

فوووووووق 

فووق

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

۞اللهم افتح لأختى ابواب رزقك ورحمتك وعافيتك 
وانشر عليها خزائن علمك 
ويسر لها كل عسير
إنك سبحانك ولى ذلك والقادر عليه
وصلى الله وسلم على خير خلقك
سيدنا محمد
وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم۞

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

اللهم سخر لأختي الأرزاق والفتوحات في كل وقت وساعة وهون علي كل صعب ويسر علي كل عسير اللهم أقذف في قلبي رجائك وأقطعه عمن سواك حتى لاأرجو أحدا غيرك ، اللهم وماضعفت عنه قوتي وقصر عنه عملي ولم تنتهي إليه رغبتي ولم تبلغه مسألتي ولم يجري على لساني مما أعطيت أحدا من الأولين والآخرين من اليقين فخصني به يارب العالمين )

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

* 




الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله






*

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك

**

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

* 




استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



*

----------


## عافك

*للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
*

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

بــــــاآرك الله فيكم .. وتسلــــمون لي ع رفع .. 

 :Hamdolleah Emo: 
 :55: 
 :Hamdolleah Emo: 
 :55: 
 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

اب


اب


اب

----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووول

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

























فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق
















































فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وق
















































فوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق




















































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووق
































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووق

































































































































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووق






























































































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


>



>



>





 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



>


>


>




 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


>


>


>



*

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه*

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه







.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه















































.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


















































.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه























































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## عافك

.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
































































.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




















































































.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






















































































.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




























































.
للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع
للرفع للرفع للرفع

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,


????????????????????????????????










????????????????????????????










????????????????????????////

























??????????????????????????????

































?????????????????????????????//
































???????????????????????????????//




























































?????????????????????????/









































































?????????????????????????????/















































رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر






استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر






استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر





استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر






استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر



استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله 
اللهم انت السلام ومنك السلام تباركت ياذا الجلال والاكرام 
لااله الا الله وحده لاشريك له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير 
لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله لااله الا الله ولا نعبد الا اياه له النعمة وله الفضل وله الثناء الحسن 
الله لامانع لما اعطيت ولامعطي لما منعت ولاينفع ذا الجد منك الجد 
سبحان الله الحمد لله الله اكبر

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله





استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله



استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله




استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله


استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله 
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,





...

اللهم ,,

إني أسألك نعمة دائمة ,,
تفيض بها خيراتك ,,

وتتوسع بها أرزاقك ,,
وتتضاعف بها بركاتك ,,
وتزيد بها أفضالك ,,

وأعوذ بك ,,,

من أن تزول عني نعمك ,,
وتنقص عني خيراتك ,,
وتنقطع عني أرزاقك ,,,
وتنتهي عني بركاتك ,,
وتذهب عني أفضالك ,,,

----------


## عافك

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله



الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله





الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله




الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله


الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر 
الله اكبر
الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله . الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله
الحمدالله 
الحمدالله

----------


## دلووعة أبوظبي

مووووووووووووفقه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــ


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه




استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه






استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه





استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه


استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه



استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه
استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل إتبعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ...
استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا*





.








.









 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به
 
استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)








( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)








( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



 
( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)








( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)







( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)



( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين)




( لااله الا انت سبحانك ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)








( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)





( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)








( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)







( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)



( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)




( ظ„ط§ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط§ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).










ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).










ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).











ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).





ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).







ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).






ظ‚ط§ظ„ طھط¹ط§ظ„ظ‰ ((ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ط§ظ„ظ… ط§ظ„ط؛ظٹط¨ ظˆط§ظ„ط´ظ‡ط§ط¯ط© 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط±ط­ظٹظ… ظ‡ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط°ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¯ظˆط³ ط§ظ„ط³ظ„ط§ظ…



ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظٹظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط¬ط¨ط§ط± ط§ظ„ظ…طھظƒط¨ط± ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ط§ ظٹط´ط±ظƒظˆظ† 



ظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ„ظ‚ ط§ظ„ط¨ط§ط±ط¦ ط§ظ„ظ…طµظˆط± ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط£ط³ظ…ط§ط، ط§ظ„ط­ط³ظ†ظ‰



ظٹط³ط¨ط­ ظ„ظ‡ ظ…ط§ظپظٹ ط§ظ„ط³ظ…ط§ظˆط§طھ ظˆط§ظ„ط£ط±ط¶ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² ط§ظ„ط­ظƒظٹظ…)).

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)









(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)














(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)









(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


<


<


<



ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



>


>


>


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 


<


>


>


ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

*ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط³ط®ط± ظ„ط£ط®طھظٹ ط§ظ„ط£ط±ط²ط§ظ‚ ظˆط§ظ„ظپطھظˆط­ط§طھ ظپظٹ ظƒظ„ ظˆظ‚طھ ظˆط³ط§ط¹ط© ظˆظ‡ظˆظ† ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظƒظ„ طµط¹ط¨ ظˆظٹط³ط± ط¹ظ„ظٹ ظƒظ„ ط¹ط³ظٹط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ‚ط°ظپ ظپظٹ ظ‚ظ„ط¨ظٹ ط±ط¬ط§ط¦ظƒ ظˆط£ظ‚ط·ط¹ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ظ† ط³ظˆط§ظƒ ط­طھظ‰ ظ„ط§ط£ط±ط¬ظˆ ط£ط­ط¯ط§ ط؛ظٹط±ظƒ طŒ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ظˆظ…ط§ط¶ط¹ظپطھ ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ظ‚ظˆطھظٹ ظˆظ‚طµط± ط¹ظ†ظ‡ ط¹ظ…ظ„ظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… طھظ†طھظ‡ظٹ ط¥ظ„ظٹظ‡ ط±ط؛ط¨طھظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… طھط¨ظ„ط؛ظ‡ ظ…ط³ط£ظ„طھظٹ ظˆظ„ظ… ظٹط¬ط±ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ„ط³ط§ظ†ظٹ ظ…ظ…ط§ ط£ط¹ط·ظٹطھ ط£ط­ط¯ط§ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط£ظˆظ„ظٹظ† ظˆط§ظ„ط¢ط®ط±ظٹظ† ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظٹظ‚ظٹظ† ظپط®طµظ†ظٹ ط¨ظ‡ ظٹط§ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ† )*

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

" ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¹ط§ظپظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط¨ط¯ظ†ظٹ طŒ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¹ط§ظپظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط³ظ…ط¹ظٹ طŒ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¹ط§ظپظ†ظٹ ظپظٹ ط¨طµط±ظٹ طŒ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط¥ظ†ظٹ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ظƒظپط± طŒ ظˆ ط§ظ„ظپظ‚ط± طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط¹ط°ط§ط¨ ط§ظ„ظ‚ط¨ط± طŒ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ



----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

{ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظ‘ظژط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظ‘ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظ‘ظژظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‘ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظ‘ظژط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظ‘ظژظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظ‘ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظ‘ظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظ‘ظگطھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظ‘ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط³ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظ‘ظگ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].



{ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظ‘ظژط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظ‘ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظ‘ظژظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‘ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظ‘ظژط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظ‘ظژظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظ‘ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظ‘ظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظ‘ظگطھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظ‘ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط³ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظ‘ظگ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].





{ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظ‘ظژط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظ‘ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظ‘ظژظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‘ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظ‘ظژط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظ‘ظژظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظ‘ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظ‘ظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظ‘ظگطھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظ‘ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط³ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظ‘ظگ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].




{ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظ‘ظژط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظ‘ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‘ظژظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظ‘ظژظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‘ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظ‘ظژط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظ‘ظژظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظ‘ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظ‘ظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظ‘ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظ‘ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظ‘ظگطھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظ‘ظژط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظ‘ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظ‘ظگط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ط³ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظ‘ظژظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظ‘ظگ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظ‘ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظ‘ظژط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ‘ظژط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ‘ظژطھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظ‘ظژ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظ‘ظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظ‘ظگ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظ‘ظگظٹظ‘ظژط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظ‘ظگط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظ‘ظژظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظ‘ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

{ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظژظ‘ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظگظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظژظ‘ظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‹ظ‘ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظژظ‘ط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظژظ‘ظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظژظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظگظ‘طھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظژظ‘ط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط³ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظگظ‘ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].



{ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظژظ‘ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظگظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظژظ‘ظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‹ظ‘ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظژظ‘ط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظژظ‘ظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظژظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظگظ‘طھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظژظ‘ط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط³ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظگظ‘ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].





{ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظژظ‘ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظگظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظژظ‘ظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‹ظ‘ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظژظ‘ط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظژظ‘ظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظژظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظگظ‘طھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظژظ‘ط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط³ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظگظ‘ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].




{ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط´ظ’ط±ظژط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ طµظژط¯ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژظٹظژط³ظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظٹ * ظˆظژط§ط­ظ’ظ„ظڈظ„ظ’ ط¹ظڈظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط©ظ‹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظگظٹ * ظٹظژظپظ’ظ‚ظژظ‡ظڈظˆط§ ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط·ظ‡: 25- 28].

2- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’طھظڈ ظ†ظژظپظ’ط³ظگظٹ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 16].

3- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¨ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ظˆظژط§طھظژظ‘ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط³ظڈظˆظ„ظژ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 53].

4- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ظ†ظ’ظٹظژط§ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظژط©ظگ ط­ظژط³ظژظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 201].

5- {ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژط·ظژط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظڈظپظ’ط±ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 285].

6- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط¤ظژط§ط®ظگط°ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط³ظگظٹظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظˆظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط·ظژط£ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط­ظ’ظ…ظگظ„ظ’ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگطµظ’ط±ظ‹ط§ ظƒظژظ…ظژط§ ط­ظژظ…ظژظ„ظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‚ظژط¨ظ’ظ„ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط­ظژظ…ظگظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ط§ ط·ظژط§ظ‚ظژط©ظژ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ظˆظژط§ط¹ظ’ظپظڈ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ظ…ظژظˆظ’ظ„ط§ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 286].

7- {ط­ظژط³ظ’ط¨ظگظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظژظ‘ظ‡ظڈ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظ‡ظگ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’طھظڈ ظˆظژظ‡ظڈظˆظژ ط±ظژط¨ظڈظ‘ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط±ظ’ط´ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط¸ظگظٹظ…ظگ} [ط§ظ„طھظˆط¨ط©:129].

8- {ط¹ط³ظ‰ ط±ط¨ظٹ ط£ظ† ظٹظ‡ط¯ظٹظ†ظٹ ط³ظˆط§ط، ط§ظ„ط³ط¨ظٹظ„} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 22].

9- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 21]. 

10- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¸ظژظ„ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ظپظڈط³ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژظ…ظ’ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظژظ†ظژظƒظڈظˆظ†ظژظ†ظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 23].

11- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط³ظ’ط£ظژظ„ظژظƒظژ ظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظژظٹظ’ط³ظژ ظ„ظگظٹ ط¨ظگظ‡ظگ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظŒ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ط§ طھظژط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژطھظژط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظƒظڈظ†ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ط®ظژط§ط³ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظ‡ظˆط¯: 47].

12- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 109].

13- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§طµظ’ط±ظگظپظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط¬ظژظ‡ظژظ†ظژظ‘ظ…ظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژظ‡ظژط§ ظƒظژط§ظ†ظژ ط؛ظژط±ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§ * ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ‡ظژط§ ط³ظژط§ط،ظژطھظ’ ظ…ظڈط³ظ’طھظژظ‚ظژط±ظ‹ظ‘ط§ ظˆظژظ…ظڈظ‚ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 65- 66].

14- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط²ظ’ظˆظژط§ط¬ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ‚ظڈط±ظژظ‘ط©ظژ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظٹظڈظ†ظچ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈطھظژظ‘ظ‚ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¥ظگظ…ظژط§ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظپط±ظ‚ط§ظ†: 74].

15- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ…ظژظ†ظ’ ط¯ظژط®ظژظ„ظژ ط¨ظژظٹظ’طھظگظٹ ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظژط§طھظگ} [ظ†ظˆط­: 28].

16- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ طھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ظ…ظگظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ط³ظژظ‘ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ط¨ظ‚ط±ط©: 127-128].

17- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظڈظ‚ظگظٹظ…ظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ظ„ط§ط©ظگ ظˆظژظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظ‚ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ ط¯ظڈط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 40].

18- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ظƒظ’طھظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ط§ظ‡ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط§ط¦ط¯ط©: 83].

19- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¨ظژظ„ظژط¯ظژ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ظ†ظڈط¨ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظˆظژط¨ظژظ†ظگظٹظژظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظ†ظژط¹ظ’ط¨ظڈط¯ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژطµظ’ظ†ظژط§ظ…ظژ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 35].

20- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ„ظگظ…ظژط§ ط£ظژظ†ط²ظژظ„ظ’طھظژ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظچ ظپظژظ‚ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ظ‚طµطµ: 24].

21- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ طھظژظˆظژظƒظژظ‘ظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظژط¨ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظژطµظگظٹط±ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©: 4].

22- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ„ط§ طھظژط°ظژط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظپظژط±ظ’ط¯ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژط§ط±ظگط«ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 89].

23- {ظ„ط§ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظ‡ظژ ط¥ظگظ„ط§ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظƒظڈظ†طھظڈ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ظ†ط¨ظٹط§ط،: 87].

24- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژظ†ظژط¬ظگظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ظٹظˆظ†ط³: 85-86].

25- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¥ظگط³ظ’ط±ظژط§ظپظژظ†ظژط§ ظپظگظٹ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط«ظژط¨ظگظ‘طھظ’ ط£ظژظ‚ظ’ط¯ظژط§ظ…ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ظ†ظ’طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظƒظژط§ظپظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 147].

26- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظˆظژط§ط±ظ’ط­ظژظ…ظ’ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط®ظژظٹظ’ط±ظڈ ط§ظ„ط±ظژظ‘ط§ط­ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 118].

27- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط²ظگط؛ظ’ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظژط¹ظ’ط¯ظژ ط¥ظگط°ظ’ ظ‡ظژط¯ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظˆظژظ‡ظژظ‘ط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 8].

28- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ط®ظژظ„ظژظ‚ظ’طھظژ ظ‡ظژط°ظژط§ ط¨ظژط§ط·ظگظ„ط§ ط³ظڈط¨ظ’ط­ظژط§ظ†ظژظƒظژ ظپظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ…ظژظ†ظ’ طھظڈط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظژ ظپظژظ‚ظژط¯ظ’ ط£ظژط®ظ’ط²ظژظٹظ’طھظژظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژظ…ظژط§ ظ„ظگظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طµظژط§ط±ظچ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط³ظژظ…ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹظ‹ط§ ظٹظڈظ†ظژط§ط¯ظگظٹ ظ„ظگظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط¢ظ…ظگظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط¨ظگط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ظƒظڈظ…ظ’ ظپظژط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظƒظژظپظگظ‘ط±ظ’ ط¹ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ط³ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظژط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژطھظژظˆظژظپظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ط£ظژط¨ظ’ط±ظژط§ط±ظگ * ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط¢طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط§ ظˆظژط¹ظژط¯ظ’طھظژظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط±ظڈط³ظڈظ„ظگظƒظژ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظژط§ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظگظٹظژط§ظ…ظژط©ظگ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ظ„ظگظپظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظگظٹط¹ظژط§ط¯ظژ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 191-194].

29- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژطµظ’ظ„ظگط­ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظپظگظٹ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ طھظڈط¨ظ’طھظڈ ط¥ظگظ„ظژظٹظ’ظƒظژ ظˆظژط¥ظگظ†ظگظ‘ظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط³ظ’ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط­ظ‚ط§ظپ: 15].

30- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ„ط¥ظگط®ظ’ظˆظژط§ظ†ظگظ†ظژط§ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط³ظژط¨ظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ†ظژط§ ط¨ظگط§ظ„ط¥ظگظٹظ…ظژط§ظ†ظگ ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظپظگظٹ ظ‚ظڈظ„ظڈظˆط¨ظگظ†ظژط§ ط؛ظگظ„ط§ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظڈظˆط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط±ظژط،ظڈظˆظپظŒ ط±ظژط­ظگظٹظ…ظŒ} [ط§ظ„ط­ط´ط±: 10].

31- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط،ط§طھظگظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژط©ظ‹ ظˆظژظ‡ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¦ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط£ظژظ…ظ’ط±ظگظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط´ظژط¯ظ‹ط§} [ط§ظ„ظƒظ‡ظپ: 10].

32- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط²ظگط¯ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§} [ط·ظ‡: 114].

33- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ‡ظژظ…ظژط²ظژط§طھظگ ط§ظ„ط´ظژظ‘ظٹظژط§ط·ظگظٹظ†ظگ * ظˆظژط£ظژط¹ظڈظˆط°ظڈ ط¨ظگظƒظژ ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ظٹظژط­ظ’ط¶ظڈط±ظڈظˆظ†ظگ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ط¤ظ…ظ†ظˆظ†: 97-98].

34- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظˆظژظ„ظگظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژظ„ظگظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈط¤ظ’ظ…ظگظ†ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظژظ‚ظڈظˆظ…ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظگط³ظژط§ط¨ظڈ} [ط¥ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ…: 41].

35- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ط­ظڈظƒظ’ظ…ظ‹ط§ ظˆظژط£ظژظ„ظ’ط­ظگظ‚ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ„ظگط³ظژط§ظ†ظژ طµظگط¯ظ’ظ‚ظچ ظپظگظٹ ط§ظ„ط¢ط®ظگط±ظگظٹظ†ظژ * ظˆظژط§ط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظˆظژط±ظژط«ظژط©ظگ ط¬ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط©ظگ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط¹ظگظٹظ…ظگ}[ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 83-85]طŒ {ظˆظژظ„ط§ طھظڈط®ظ’ط²ظگظ†ظگظٹ ظٹظژظˆظ’ظ…ظژ ظٹظڈط¨ظ’ط¹ظژط«ظڈظˆظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط´ط¹ط±ط§ط،: 87]. 

36- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„طµط§ظپط§طھ: 100].

37- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط£ظژطھظ’ظ…ظگظ…ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ظ†ظڈظˆط±ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظƒظڈظ„ظگظ‘ ط´ظژظٹظ’ط،ظچ ظ‚ظژط¯ظگظٹط±ظŒ} [ط§ظ„طھط­ط±ظٹظ…: 8].

38- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¢ظ…ظژظ†ظژظ‘ط§ ظپظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط°ظڈظ†ظڈظˆط¨ظژظ†ظژط§ ظˆظژظ‚ظگظ†ظژط§ ط¹ظژط°ظژط§ط¨ظژ ط§ظ„ظ†ظژظ‘ط§ط±ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 16].

39- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط§ظ†طµظڈط±ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ…ظڈظپظ’ط³ظگط¯ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط¹ظ†ظƒط¨ظˆطھ: 30].

40- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظ…ظژط¹ظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ظ‚ظژظˆظ’ظ…ظگ ط§ظ„ط¸ظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگظ…ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ط£ط¹ط±ط§ظپ: 47].

41- {ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ظ„ط§ طھظژط¬ظ’ط¹ظژظ„ظ’ظ†ظژط§ ظپظگطھظ’ظ†ظژط©ظ‹ ظ„ظگظ„ظژظ‘ط°ظگظٹظ†ظژ ظƒظژظپظژط±ظڈظˆط§ ظˆظژط§ط؛ظ’ظپظگط±ظ’ ظ„ظژظ†ظژط§ ط±ظژط¨ظژظ‘ظ†ظژط§ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط£ظژظ†ظ’طھظژ ط§ظ„ظ’ط¹ظژط²ظگظٹط²ظڈ ط§ظ„ظ’ط­ظژظƒظگظٹظ…ظڈ} [ط§ظ„ظ…ظ…طھط­ظ†ط©:5].

42- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ط£ظژظˆظ’ط²ظگط¹ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط´ظ’ظƒظڈط±ظژ ظ†ظگط¹ظ’ظ…ظژطھظژظƒظژ ط§ظ„ظژظ‘طھظگظٹ ط£ظژظ†ظ’ط¹ظژظ…ظ’طھظژ ط¹ظژظ„ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط¹ظژظ„ظژظ‰ ظˆظژط§ظ„ظگط¯ظژظٹظژظ‘ ظˆظژط£ظژظ†ظ’ ط£ظژط¹ظ’ظ…ظژظ„ظژ طµظژط§ظ„ظگط­ظ‹ط§ طھظژط±ظ’ط¶ظژط§ظ‡ظڈ ظˆظژط£ظژط¯ظ’ط®ظگظ„ظ’ظ†ظگظٹ ط¨ظگط±ظژط­ظ’ظ…ظژطھظگظƒظژ ظپظگظٹ ط¹ظگط¨ظژط§ط¯ظگظƒظژ ط§ظ„طµظژظ‘ط§ظ„ظگط­ظگظٹظ†ظژ} [ط§ظ„ظ†ظ…ظ„: 19].

43- {ط±ظژط¨ظگظ‘ ظ‡ظژط¨ظ’ ظ„ظگظٹ ظ…ظگظ†ظ’ ظ„ظژط¯ظڈظ†ظ’ظƒظژ ط°ظڈط±ظگظ‘ظٹظژظ‘ط©ظ‹ ط·ظژظٹظگظ‘ط¨ظژط©ظ‹ ط¥ظگظ†ظژظ‘ظƒظژ ط³ظژظ…ظگظٹط¹ظڈ ط§ظ„ط¯ظڈظ‘ط¹ظژط§ط،ظگ} [ط¢ظ„ ط¹ظ…ط±ط§ظ†: 38].

----------


## عافك

لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..





لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..



لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..





لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..




لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..

----------


## عافك

لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..





لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..






لهم صلي وسلم وبارك على سيدنا محمد وعلى آل سيدنا محمد كما صليت وسلمت على سيدنا إبراهيم وعلى آل سيدنا إبراهيم في العالمين إنك حميد مجيد ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه وأسأله التوبة والمغفرة ..

@ أستغفر الله العظيم الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه توبة عبد ظالم لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا..

@ اللهم مغفرتك أوسع من ذنوبي ، ورحمتك أرجي عندي من عملي. سبحانك لا إله غيرك أغفر لي ذنبي وأصلح لي عملي إنك تغفر الذنوب لمن تشاء. وأنت الغفور الرحيم يا غفار أغفر لي يا تواب تب علي يا رحمن أرحمني يا عفو أعفو عني يا رؤف أرأف بي..

@ اللهم أغفر لي جدي وهزلي وخطئي وعمدي وكل ذلك عندي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب أذنبته وتعمدته أو جهلته. وأستغفرك من كل الذنوب التي لا يعلمها غيرك ، ولا يسعها إلا حلمك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب الحسرة. ويورث الندامة ويحبس الرزق ويرد الدعاء..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب تبت منه ثم عدت إليه. وأستغفرك من النعم التي أنعمت بها علي فأستعنت بها على معاصيك. وأستغفرك من الذنوب التي لا يطلع عليها أحد سواك. ولا ينجيني منها أحد غيرك. ولا يسعها إلا حلمك وكرمك ولا ينجيني منها إلا عفوك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك وأتوب إليك من كل ذنب أذنبته ولكل معصية أرتكبتها. فأغفر لي يا أرحم الراحمين..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدعو إلى غضبك أو يدني إلى سخطك أو يمل بي إلى ما نهيتني عنه أو يبعدني عما دعوتني إليه..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يصرف عني رحمتك أو يحل بي نقمتك أو يحرمني كرامتك أو يزيل عني نعمتك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يزيل النعم ويحل النقم ويهتك الحُرَم ويورث الندم ويطيل السقم ويعجل الألم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يمحق الحسنات ويضاعف السيئات ويحل النقمات ويغضبك يا رب الأرض والسماوات..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يكون في إجترائه قَطْعُ الرجاء ورد الدعاء وتوارد البلاء وترادف الهموم وتضاعف الغموم..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يرُدُّ عنك دعائي ويقطع منك رجائي ويطيل في سخطك عنائي ويقصر بي عنك أملي..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يميت القلب ويشعل الكرب ويشغل الفكر ويرضي الشيطان ويسخط الرحمن..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يعقب اليأس من رحمتك والقنوط من مغفرتك والحرمان من سعة ما عندك..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل ذنب يدعو إلى الكفر ويورث الفقر ويجلب العسر ويصد عن الخير ويهتك الستر ويمنع الستر..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب يدني الآجال ويقطع الآمال ويشين الأعمال..

@ اللهم إني أستغفرك يا عالم الغيب والشهادة من كل ذنب آتيته في ضياء النهار وسواد الليل وفي ملأٍ وخلاءٍ وسرٍ وعلانية يا حليم..

@ اللهم أغفر لي ذنبي مغفرة أنسى بها كل شئ سواك ، وهب لي تقواك وأجعلني ممن يحبك ويخشاك..

@ اللهم إني مستغيث أستمطر رحمتك الواسعة من خزائن جودك ، فأغثني يا رحمن. لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك وبحمدك ظلمت نفسي فأرحمني إنك أرحم الراحمين..

@ يا من إذا عظٌمت على عبده الذنوب وكثرة العيوب ، فقطرة من سحائب كرمك لا تبقي له ذنبا ، ونظرةُُ من رضاك لا تترك له عيباً ، أسألك يا مولاي أن تتوب علي وتغفر لي..

----------


## عافك

لحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده

1- أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم { اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ }76- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم{ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ*اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ*لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ} بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ *وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ } بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم{ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ * مَلِكِ النَّاسِ * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ *مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ * الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ * مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ }(ثلاث مرات )77- " أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله، والحمد لله، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، ربِّ أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعدهوأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذه الليلة وشر ما بعدها ربِّ أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر، ربَّ أعوذ بك من عذابٍ في النار وعذاب في القبر".

2- "اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور"

3- "اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خَلَقتني وأنا عَبْدُك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت وأعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت"

4- اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك ، وملائكتك وجميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدت لا شريك لك ، وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك" ( أربع مرات )

5- اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر "

6- "اللهم عافني في بَدَني، اللهم عافني في سمعي، اللهم عافني في بصري، لا إله إلا أنت .اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر، والفقر، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت" (ثلاث مرات).

7- "حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم "(سبع مرات )

8-"اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة،اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي، اللهم احفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي".

9-"اللهم عَالِمَ الغيب والشَّهادة، فاطر السموات والأرض، رب كل شيء ومليكه، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وأن اقترف على نفسي سوءًا أو أجُره إلى مسلم".

10-" بسم الله الذي لا يضرُّ مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم" ( ثلاث مرات)

11- رضيت بالله رباً ، وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً " (ثلاث مرات)

12- "يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كُله ولا تَكِلْني إلى نفيس طرفة عين".

13- أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين ، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذه اليوم : فتحه، ونصره ،ونوره ،وبركته، وهداه، وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده"

14- "أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص، ودين نبيَّنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وملَّة أبينا إبراهيم حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين".

15- من قال :"سبحان الله وبحمده"(مائة مرة )

16- "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير"( عشر مرات)( أو مرة واحدة عند الكسل)

17-" لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير"(مائة مرة إذا أصبح )

18- "سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته"( ثلاث مرات إذا أصبح )

19- " اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ، ورزقاً طيباً ، وعملاً متقبلاً " ( إذا أصبح )

20-"أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه " (مائة مرة في اليوم )

21- "أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق" ( ثلاث مرات إذا أمسى)

22- " اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد " (عشر مرات )

----------


## عافك

لحمد لله وحده ، والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده

1- أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم { اللّهُ لاَ إِلَـهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لاَ تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ وَلاَ نَوْمٌ لَّهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلاَ يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِّنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلاَّ بِمَا شَاء وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلاَ يَؤُودُهُ حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ }76- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم{ قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ*اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ*لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ * وَلَمْ يَكُن لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ} بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم {قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ * مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ *وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ * وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ * وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ } بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم{ قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ * مَلِكِ النَّاسِ * إِلَهِ النَّاسِ *مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ * الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ * مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ }(ثلاث مرات )77- " أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله، والحمد لله، لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير، ربِّ أسألك خير ما في هذا اليوم وخير ما بعدهوأعوذ بك من شر ما في هذه الليلة وشر ما بعدها ربِّ أعوذ بك من الكسل وسوء الكبر، ربَّ أعوذ بك من عذابٍ في النار وعذاب في القبر".

2- "اللهم بك أصبحنا وبك أمسينا وبك نحيا وبك نموت وإليك النشور"

3- "اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت خَلَقتني وأنا عَبْدُك وأنا على عهدك ووعدك ما استطعت وأعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت أبوء لك بنعمتك على وأبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت"

4- اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك ، وملائكتك وجميع خلقك ، أنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدت لا شريك لك ، وأن محمداً عبدك ورسولك" ( أربع مرات )

5- اللهم ما أصبح بي من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك ، فلك الحمد ولك الشكر "

6- "اللهم عافني في بَدَني، اللهم عافني في سمعي، اللهم عافني في بصري، لا إله إلا أنت .اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الكفر، والفقر، اللهم إني أعوذ بك من عذاب القبر لا إله إلا أنت" (ثلاث مرات).

7- "حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم "(سبع مرات )

8-"اللهم إني أسألك العافية في الدنيا والآخرة،اللهم إني أسألك العفو والعافية في ديني ودنياي وأهلي ومالي،اللهم استر عوراتي وآمن روعاتي، اللهم احفظني من بين يديَّ ومن خلفي وعن يميني وعن شمالي ومن فوقي وأعوذ بعظمتك أن أغتال من تحتي".

9-"اللهم عَالِمَ الغيب والشَّهادة، فاطر السموات والأرض، رب كل شيء ومليكه، أشهد أن لا إله إلا أنت أعوذ بك من شر نفسي ومن شر الشيطان وشركه وأن اقترف على نفسي سوءًا أو أجُره إلى مسلم".

10-" بسم الله الذي لا يضرُّ مع اسمه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء وهو السميع العليم" ( ثلاث مرات)

11- رضيت بالله رباً ، وبالإسلام ديناً وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم نبياً " (ثلاث مرات)

12- "يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك أستغيث أصلح لي شأني كُله ولا تَكِلْني إلى نفيس طرفة عين".

13- أصبحنا وأصبح الملك لله رب العالمين ، اللهم إني أسألك خير هذه اليوم : فتحه، ونصره ،ونوره ،وبركته، وهداه، وأعوذ بك من شر ما فيه وشر ما بعده"

14- "أصبحنا على فطرة الإسلام وكلمة الإخلاص، ودين نبيَّنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وملَّة أبينا إبراهيم حنيفاً مسلماً وما كان من المشركين".

15- من قال :"سبحان الله وبحمده"(مائة مرة )

16- "لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير"( عشر مرات)( أو مرة واحدة عند الكسل)

17-" لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له ،له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير"(مائة مرة إذا أصبح )

18- "سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقهِ ورِضَا نفسِهِ وزِنُة عَرشِهِ ومِداد كلماته"( ثلاث مرات إذا أصبح )

19- " اللهم إني أسألك علماً نافعاً ، ورزقاً طيباً ، وعملاً متقبلاً " ( إذا أصبح )

20-"أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه " (مائة مرة في اليوم )

21- "أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات من شر ما خلق" ( ثلاث مرات إذا أمسى)

22- " اللهم صل وسلم على نبينا محمد " (عشر مرات )

----------


## عافك

سورة الفاتحة

اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7) 


سورة البقرة

رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ (127)

رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً مُّسْلِمَةً لَّكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (128)

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (201)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (250) 

سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (285)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِن نَّسِينَا أَوْ أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلاَ تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لاَ طَاقَةَ لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَآ أَنتَ مَوْلاَنَا فَانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (286) 


سورة آل عمران

رَبَّنَا لاَ تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْوَهَّابُ (8)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لاَّ رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (9)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (16)

اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَن تَشَاء وَتَنزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّن تَشَاء وَتُعِزُّ مَن تَشَاء وَتُذِلُّ مَن تَشَاء بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَىَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (26)

تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي الْنَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الَمَيَّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَتَرْزُقُ مَن تَشَاء بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ (27)

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاء (38)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ (53)

ربَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وانصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (147)

رَبَّنَا مَا خَلَقْتَ هَذا بَاطِلاً سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ (191)

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَن تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ (192)

رَّبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ آمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأبْرَارِ (193)

رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدتَّنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلاَ تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لاَ تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ (194)



سورة النساء

رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَل لَّنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ نَصِيرًا (75)



سورة الأعراف

رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنفُسَنَا وَإِن لَّمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (23)

رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (47)

وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ (89)

رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ (126)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (151)

رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاء مِنَّا إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاء وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاء أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ (155)



سورة يونس

عَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (85) وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ (86)



سورة هود

رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَإِلاَّ تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُن مِّنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ (47)



سورة يوسف

فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنُيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (101)



سورة ابراهيم

رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِي السَّمَاء (38)

رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةِ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاء (40)

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ (41)



سورة الاسراء

رَّبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا كَمَا رَبَّيَانِي صَغِيرًا (24)

رَّبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ وَاجْعَل لِّي مِن لَّدُنكَ سُلْطَانًا نَّصِيرًا (80)



سورة الكهف

رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِن لَّدُنكَ رَحْمَةً وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا (10)



سورة مريم

رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا (4)

َهَبْ لِي مِن لَّدُنكَ وَلِيًّا (5)



سورة طه

رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي (25) وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي (26) وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِّن لِّسَانِي (27) يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي (28)

رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا (114)



سورة الأنبياء

مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (83)

لَّا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ (87)

رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ (89)



سورة المؤمنون

رَّبِّ أَنزِلْنِي مُنزَلًا مُّبَارَكًا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنزِلِينَ (29)

رَّبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ (97) وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَن يَحْضُرُونِ (98)

رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (109)

رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ وَارْحَمْ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ (118)



سورة الفرقان

رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا (65)

رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا (74)


سورة الشعراء

رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ (83) وَاجْعَل لِّي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ (84) وَاجْعَلْنِي مِن وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ (85) وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ (86) وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ (87) يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ (88) إِلَّا مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ (89)

رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (169)



سورة النمل

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ (19)



سورة القصص

رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي (16)



سورة العنكبوت

رَبِّ انصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ (30)



سورة غافر

رَبَّنَا وَسِعْتَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ رَّحْمَةً وَعِلْمًا فَاغْفِرْ لِلَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَاتَّبَعُوا سَبِيلَكَ وَقِهِمْ عَذَابَ الْجَحِيمِ (7) رَبَّنَا وَأَدْخِلْهُمْ جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ الَّتِي وَعَدتَّهُم وَمَن صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (8) وَقِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ وَمَن تَقِ السَّيِّئَاتِ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمْتَهُ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ (9)



سورة الدخان

رَبَّنَا اكْشِفْ عَنَّا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مُؤْمِنُونَ (12)



سورة الأحقاف

رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِي إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ (15)



سورة الحشر

رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلِإِخْوَانِنَا الَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِالْإِيمَانِ وَلَا تَجْعَلْ فِي قُلُوبِنَا غِلًّا لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ رَؤُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ (10)



سورة الممتحنة

رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ (4) رَبَّنَا لَا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ (5)



سورة التحريم

رَبَّنَا أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (8)

رَبِّ ابْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ (11)

وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ (11)



سورة نوح

رَّبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا (26) إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا (27)

رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا (28)



سورة الفلق

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِن شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



سورة الناس

أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ (1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ (2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ (3) مِن شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ (4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ النَّاسِ (5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَ النَّاسِ (6)

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>

>

>



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


<

<

<



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


?

?

?



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



>

?

<

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


.................................................. .................................ز



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


.................................................. .............................ز

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا






استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول

----------


## عافك

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)

----------


## عافك

(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


 
(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)


(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)



(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)





(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ولاحول ولاقوة الا با الله)




(سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



 
(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)


(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)



(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)




(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)





(ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظƒط¨ط± ظˆظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط§ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡)

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر 
الله أكبر الله أكبر 
الله أكبر

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


 
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا


 
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا

----------


## عافك

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا




الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا





الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. ولله الحمد
الله أكبر الله أكبرالله أكبر كبيرا



الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر .. لا إله إلا الله . . اللظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ . . ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± .. ظˆظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± ظƒط¨ظٹط±ط§

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

??????????????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

???????????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

???????????????????????????????

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك



----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".







اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".






اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا

----------


## عافك

*استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا





استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وسلم تسليماً كثيرا


*

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"

حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله

لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له اظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
 
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†









ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†








ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡طŒظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

 
اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد

----------


## عافك

اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد





اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد



اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد




اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد


اللهم صلي على محمد وعلى آل محمد كمل صليت على ابراهيم وعلى آل ابراهيم وبارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد كما باركت على ابرط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯






ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯





ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯




ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯



ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ظ„ طµظ„ظٹطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¨ط§ط±ظƒ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظƒظ…ط§ ط¨ط§ط±ظƒطھ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ ط§ط¨ط±ط§ظ‡ظٹظ… ط¥ظ†ظƒ ط­ظ…ظٹط¯ ظ…ط¬ظٹط¯

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
 
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"

ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 

ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡

ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ,,,

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,، 
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس



 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس


 :Amen:

----------


## عافك

اللهـــــم

انى اسألك ايماناً دائمــــــــاً ،,, وأسألك قلبــــــــــــاً خاشعــــاً ،,,،
وأسألك علمــــاً نافعــــــــــاً ,,,، وأسألك يقينـــــــــــاً صادقـــاً ,,,،
وأسألك دينــــــاً قيمـــــــــــاً ،,,, وأســألك العافيةُ فى كل بلية ,,,،
وأسألك تمـــــــام العافيـــــة ,,,, وأســـالك دوام العـافيـــــــــة ،,,,

وأسألك الشكر على العافية ,,,,،
وأسألك الغنى عن النــــاس



 :SubhanAllah:

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".





اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".


اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".




اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".



اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## عافك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا



استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا




استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبتــــــــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض تركـــــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل إنسان ظلـمـتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل صالح جـفــوتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظالم صاحـــبتــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل بـــر أجـــــلتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ناصح أهنــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل محمود سئـمــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل زور نطقت بــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حق أضــعــتـــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل باطل اتبعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وقت أهــــدرتــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضمير قـــتلــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل سر أفشـــيـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل أمين خدعــتـــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل وعد أخلــفـــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عهد خــــــنتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل امرئ خذلــــــتـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل صواب كتمــــته ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل خطأ تفوهــت بـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عرض هتكتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ستر فضــــحـــتــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل لغو سمعــــتــــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل حرام نظرت إليـــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل كلام لهوت بـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل إثــم فـعـــــلتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نصح خالفتـــــه .... استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم نـســيــتـــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل شك أطعـــــتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ظن لازمــــتــــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ضلال عرفتـــه ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ديــن أهمــلــتـــــــه

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب تبت لك به ... استغفر الله العظيم من كل ما وعــدتـــك بـــــه ثم عدت فيه من نفسي ولم أوفى به

استغفر الله العظيم من كل عمل أردت به وجهك فخالطني به غيرك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل نعمة أنعمت على بها فاستعنت بها على معصيتك

استغفر الله العظيم من كل ذنب أذنبته في ضياء النهار أو سواد الليل
في ملأ أو خلا أو سراً أو علانية

استغفر الله العظيم من كل مال اكتسبته بغير حق

استغفر الله العظيم من كل علم سُـئـلـت عنه فكتمته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل قول لم أعمل به و خالفته

استغفر الله العظيم من كل فرض خالفته ومن كل بدعه اتبعتها

اللهم أني سامحت كل من أخطأ في حقي فأغفر لي أنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت

وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا

----------


## عافك

.............................

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
 
سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم
















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم


سبحان ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ .......... ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ…

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡







ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




















































































































































































ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## عافك

:Anotherone: 


.

.


.


. :Anotherone:

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

:Astaghfor:

----------


## عافك

:AlhamduleAllah:

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم






سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم















سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم













سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم














سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم












سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط± 
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†






ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†





ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… طµظ„ظٹ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ ظˆط±ط³ظˆظ„ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظƒ ظˆط­ط¨ظٹط¨ظ†ط§ ظˆط³ظٹط¯ظ†ط§ ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¢ظ„ظ‡ ظˆطµط­ط¨ظ‡ ظˆط³ظ„ظ… طھط³ظ„ظٹظ…ط§ظ‹ ظƒط«ظٹط±ط§ظ‹

"ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡طŒ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظٹط­ظٹظٹ ظˆظٹظ…ظٹطھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط­ظٹ ظ„ط§ ظٹظ…ظˆطھ ط¨ظٹط¯ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط®ظٹط± ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹط، ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±"
ط­ط³ط¨ظٹ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظٹظ‡ طھظˆظƒظ„طھ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط±ط¨ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط´ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… 
ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ظ… ط£ظ†طھ ط±ط¨ظٹ ظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ طŒ ط®ظ„ظ‚طھظ†ظٹ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ط¨ط¯ظƒ طŒ ظˆ ط£ظ†ط§ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ط¹ظ‡ط¯ظƒ ظˆ ظˆط¹ط¯ظƒ ظ…ط§ ط§ط³طھط·ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¹ظˆط° ط¨ظƒ ظ…ظ† ط´ط± ظ…ط§ طµظ†ط¹طھ طŒ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ظ„ظƒ ط¨ظ†ط¹ظ…طھظƒ ط¹ظ„ظٹ طŒ ظˆ ط£ط¨ظˆط، ط¨ط°ظ†ط¨ظٹ ظپط§ط؛ظپط± ظ„ظٹ ظپط¥ظ†ظ‡ ظ„ط§ ظٹط؛ظپط± ط§ظ„ط°ظ†ظˆط¨ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ".
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط­ط¯ظ‡ ظ„ط§ط´ط±ظٹظƒ ظ„ظ‡ ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ„ظƒ ظˆظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ظˆظ‡ظˆ ط¹ظ„ظ‰ ظƒظ„ ط´ظٹ ظ‚ط¯ظٹط±

ظ„ط§ط­ظˆظ„ ظˆظ„ط§ظ‚ظˆط© ط¥ظ„ط§ ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡
ظ„ط§ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط£ظ†طھ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ†ظƒ ط¥ظ†ظٹ ظƒظ†طھ ظ…ظ† ط§ظ„ط¸ط§ظ„ظ…ظٹظ†

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)




بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)


بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ

قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ (1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ (2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ (3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ (4) وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ (5)

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمي






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمي






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمي






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمي






سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


اللهم صلي وسلم على عبدك ورسولك وحبيبك وحبيبنا وسيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً

"لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير"
حسبي الله لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم 
اللهم أنت ربي لا إله إلا أنت ، خلقتني و أنا عبدك ، و أنا على عهدك و وعدك ما استطعت ، أعوذ بك من شر ما صنعت ، أبوء لك بنعمتك علي ، و أبوء بذنبي فاغفر لي فإنه لا يغفر الذنوب إلا أنت ".
لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شي قدير

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله
لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمي

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر 
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر























سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر






















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر














سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
















سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±














ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
















ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±




























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±























ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±
ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ط­ظ…ط¯ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆظ„ط§ ط¥ظ„ظ‡ ط¥ظ„ط§ ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط£ظƒط¨ط±

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## ط¹ط§ظپظƒ

ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡


ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡



ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ظˆط¨ط­ظ…ط¯ظ‡ ط³ط¨ط­ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ظ„ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط¸ظٹظ… ط¹ط¯ط¯ ط®ظ„ظ‚ظ‡ ظˆط±ط¶ط§ط، ظ†ظپط³ظ‡ ظˆط²ظ†ط© ط¹ط±ط´ظ‡ ظˆظ…ط¯ط§ط¯ ظƒظ„ظ…ط§طھظ‡

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته




سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم  عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## alashe

سلام عليكم 


موفقة

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم





,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,و

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم







؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم



سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم




,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

سبحان الله وبحمده .......... سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

?????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله





الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله






الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله الحمد الله
الحمد الله

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>.

----------


## عافك

??????????????????????????????????//

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,

----------


## عافك

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

----------


## عافك

????????????????????????????

----------


## عافك

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


..............


.......


...

.

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر


سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر
سبحان الله والحمد الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر



///

----------


## عافك

:Laalahalaallah: 

.


.


.


 :Laalahalaallah:

----------


## عافك

:Rasool1: 


.


.


.


 :Rasool1:

----------


## عافك

:Sob7an: 


.


.


.



 :Sob7an:

----------


## عافك

:Sobhan: 


.


.


.


 :Sobhan:

----------


## عافك

:Hamdolleah Emo: 

.



.


.


 :Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## عافك

:Kafara: 


.


.


.


 :Kafara:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



؟

----------


## عافك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته


سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته



سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته





.,.

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## ريميني

> سلام عليج يالغاليه..عسااج بخير ياربي..
> الصرااحه تخبلت ع منتجاج وربي يوفقج..
> شجعوووني الاخوات الزيت ولازم اطلبه بأسرع وقت..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## عافك

K لووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول K

----------


## عافك

K لوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول K

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## الصداقة كنز

وااااااااااايد متشوقه اطلب منج الغالية بس ماعرف
طريقة الطلب ممكن اتخبريني الغالية

----------


## بنتـ DXB

> وااااااااااايد متشوقه اطلب منج الغالية بس ماعرف
> طريقة الطلب ممكن اتخبريني الغالية


طرشي لها رساله على الخاص

----------


## الويه الصبوحي

موووووفقة ختيه ...!!!

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## الصداقة كنز

أم مهرة لا تنسين فديتج تخبريني بوقت وتاريخ استلام الطلبية

----------


## بنتـ DXB

موفقه

----------


## dxb_lilly

*أنا وايد اتشجعت على مشاركات البنات و طرشتلج على الخاص مرتين .. هاهاها خفت ما اتشوفين الرسايل

طلبتواحد زيت امشط القذلة و واحد الكريم المغذي .. و ان شاء الله استلمهم في اقرب وقت عشان ابتدي اهتم في شعري المسكين.. 

و الله تراني متوكلة علىالله و من ثم انتي ان شعري يرجع لأول ما كان قبل و احسن بإذن الله.. 

و المره الجاية باخذ من عندج مجموعة الأيسي ان شاء الله و بودرة الشفايف....بس خليني اضبط امور شعري أول هههه 

و انا متأكدة اذا مشى معاي هذا الزيت بسويلة دعايه عوده في كل مكان و تراني احب الخير لي و للغير..

تسلم ايدج ام مهره و اتمنى لج التوفيق في تجارتج..*

----------


## dxb_lilly

*الغالية أم مهرة

وصلتني الطلبية و جاري التطبيق.... و اكيد بعد شهر برد عليج خبر عن النتايج .. بسويلج جورنال كامل هاهاها 

و الله يوفقج الغاليه و يرزقج الرزق الحلال

أختج ليلي دبي*

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Rasool1:  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1:  :Rasool1:

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> *الغالية أم مهرة
> 
> وصلتني الطلبية و جاري التطبيق.... و اكيد بعد شهر برد عليج خبر عن النتايج .. بسويلج جورنال كامل هاهاها 
> 
> و الله يوفقج الغاليه و يرزقج الرزق الحلال
> 
> أختج ليلي دبي*

----------


## ريوف ابوظبي

بتوفيق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد

----------


## راعية مواجيب

موفقة الغالية

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يا الله
يا كريم
يا أول
يا آخر
يا مجيب 

يا فارج الهمّ، 

ويا كاشف الغمّ، 

فرّج همي ويسّر أمري 

وارحم ضعفي وقلة حيلتي 

وارزقني من حيث 

لا أحتسب يا ربّ العالمين

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

.. الحمد الله ..

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

موفقه يا رب

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## a11

موفقة

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكب.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## عسسول

مرحبا اختي بغيت اعرف شو احسن زيت عندج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

> مرحبا اختي بغيت اعرف شو احسن زيت عندج


مرآحب 
غنآتي زيت وآحد لي عآرضتنه 
وزيت لتطويل السريع وتقليل التسآقط 
والمغذي للكثآفه ومنبت سريع لفروة الشعر ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر 
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## عذيبة

بغيت هزيت انتي من اي دوله وكيف احصل عليه

----------


## ب.جلسة سمر

الله يوفقك

صراحة خطيرة الشغلات والمنتجات

لنا وقفة معها إن شاء الله

مع عرس ولدي القريب

كوني بخير

مودتي

----------


## ياروح الروح

يعطيج العافيه اختي شكلي بطلب 

بس المغذي وايد اخليه 12 ساعه اتخيلي يالسه جدام ريلي وجيس ع راسي 

12 ساعه وكل اسبوع 

الغلا مايصير اقل ساعه ساعتين بالكثير 4 ساعات

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

:Hamdolleah Emo:

----------


## al.7sheem1

بالتوفيج

----------


## ((( أم مهرة )))

الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبرالله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر. الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر
الله اكبر.الله اكبر.الله اكبر

----------


## الهدى1

1

----------


## الهدى1

2

----------


## الهدى1

3

----------


## الهدى1

4

----------


## الهدى1

5

----------


## الهدى1

6

----------


## الهدى1

7

----------


## الهدى1

8

----------


## الهدى1

9

----------


## الهدى1

10

----------


## الهدى1

11

----------


## الهدى1

12

----------


## الهدى1

13

----------


## الهدى1

14

----------


## الهدى1

15

----------


## الهدى1

16

----------


## الهدى1

17

----------


## الهدى1

18

----------


## الهدى1

19

----------


## الهدى1

20

----------


## الهدى1

21

----------


## الهدى1

22

----------


## الهدى1

23

----------


## الهدى1

24

----------


## الهدى1

25

----------


## الهدى1

26

----------


## الهدى1

27

----------


## الهدى1

28

----------


## الهدى1

29

----------


## الهدى1

30

----------


## الهدى1

31

----------


## الهدى1

32

----------


## الهدى1

33

----------


## الهدى1

34

----------


## الهدى1

35

----------


## الهدى1

36

----------


## الهدى1

37

----------


## الهدى1

38

----------


## الهدى1

39

----------


## الهدى1

40

----------


## الهدى1

41

----------


## الهدى1

42

----------


## الهدى1

43

----------


## الهدى1

44

----------


## الهدى1

45

----------


## الهدى1

46

----------


## الهدى1

47

----------


## الهدى1

48

----------


## الهدى1

49

----------


## الهدى1

50

----------


## الهدى1

1

----------


## الهدى1

2

----------


## الهدى1

3

----------


## الهدى1

4

----------


## الهدى1

5

----------


## الهدى1

6

----------


## الهدى1

7

----------


## الهدى1

8

----------


## الهدى1

9

----------


## الهدى1

10

----------


## الهدى1

11

----------


## الهدى1

12

----------


## الهدى1

13

----------


## الهدى1

14

----------


## الهدى1

15

----------


## الهدى1

16

----------


## الهدى1

17

----------


## الهدى1

18

----------


## الهدى1

19

----------


## الهدى1

20

----------


## الهدى1

21

----------


## الهدى1

22

----------


## الهدى1

23

----------


## الهدى1

24

----------


## الهدى1

25

----------


## الهدى1

26

----------


## الهدى1

27

----------


## الهدى1

28

----------


## الهدى1

29

----------


## الهدى1

30

----------


## الهدى1

31

----------


## الهدى1

32

----------


## الهدى1

33

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


1

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


2

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


3

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


4

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


5

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


6

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

7

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

8

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

9

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

10

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

11

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

12

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

13

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

14

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

15

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

16

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

17

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

18

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين

19

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


1

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


2

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


3

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


4

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


5

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


6

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


7

----------


## الهدى1

اللـــــهم أرزق أخــــتي مـــن حــيث لا تحتــسب وأرزقــني وإيـــــــاها

اللـــــهم آمـــــين


8

----------


## الهدى1

9

----------


## الهدى1

10

----------


## الهدى1

11

----------


## الهدى1

12

----------


## الهدى1

13

----------


## الهدى1

14

----------


## الهدى1

15

----------


## الهدى1

16

----------


## الهدى1

17

----------


## الهدى1

18

----------


## الهدى1

19

----------


## الهدى1

20

----------


## الهدى1

21

----------


## الهدى1

22

----------


## الهدى1

23

----------


## الهدى1

24

----------


## الهدى1

25

----------


## الهدى1

26

----------


## الهدى1

27

----------


## الهدى1

28

----------


## الهدى1

29

----------


## الهدى1

30

----------


## الهدى1

31

----------


## الهدى1

32

----------


## الهدى1

33

----------


## الهدى1

34

----------


## الهدى1

35

----------


## الهدى1

36

----------


## الهدى1

37

----------


## الهدى1

38

----------


## الهدى1

39

----------


## الهدى1

40

----------


## الهدى1

41

----------


## الهدى1

42

----------


## الهدى1

43

----------


## الهدى1

44

----------


## الهدى1

45

----------


## الهدى1

46

----------


## الهدى1

47

----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1

1

----------


## الهدى1

2

----------


## الهدى1

3

----------


## الهدى1

4

----------


## الهدى1

5

----------


## الهدى1

6

----------


## الهدى1

7

----------


## الهدى1

8

----------


## الهدى1

9

----------


## الهدى1

10

----------


## الهدى1

11

----------


## الهدى1

12

----------


## الهدى1

13

----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## مها جميرا

موفقة

----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## amethyst

لو بغيت اطلب المجموعه هل مازالت متوفره
ارجو الرد
وموفقه حبيبتي ويعطيج العافية

----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## الهدى1



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## Star K

موفقة أختي

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللَهُمَ ارزُقنا فِي هَذِهِ الليلة ...
طُمَأنِينَةٍ لِـ كُلّ قَلبٍ خَآئِف ~

وَ فَرَحَةً لِـ كُلّ رُوحٍ اشتَاقَتهَآ ~
وَ صِحّةً لِـ كُلّ جَسَدٍ مُنهَكٍ ~

----------


## الجووووري1

مرحبا ام مهاري كيف اتواصل للطلب

----------


## بنتـ DXB

إلــهــي قــد وجــدتــك دائما رحــيــمــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أرجــوك ♥

و وجــدتــك دائما ناصــراً و مــعــيــنــاً ♥ فــكــيــف لا أدعــوك ♥

فمن لي إذا لم تكن معي ♥ و من ذا الذي سيضرّني إذا حفظتني ♥

فـكـن مـعـي ♥ ربـي ♥ فـي كـل امـوري فـقـد فـوضـتـهـا كـلـهـا الـيـك ♥

----------


## عوعه١

مرحبا ام مهره رسلتلج ع الخاص .. 

انتظر ردج ع الخاص فديتج ^ـ^

----------


## sham3a

بالتوفييييق حبوبه

----------


## عوعه١

ام مهره ما رديتي علي ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

من توكل على الله تسهلت عليه الصعاب ♥~

----------


## عوعه١

يا جماعة الخير .. ام مهره ما ترد شو مشكلتها .. انتوا واجهتوا صعوبه في التواصل وياها .. الكل يثني عليها ما شاء الله.. بس انا اشوف صدق التواصل صعب وياها ... 


الغايب عذره معاه بعد ..

----------


## مفجوعهـ

هيه الغاليه حتى انا كنت اتواصل معاها ردت علي اول مره عقب ابد
ماقامت تررد وطرشت لها كذا رساله وانا قاعده اترياها صراحه اطلبيه
الي طالبتنا منها مب لي لاختي واذتني من اسبوعين ونص تقريبا وانا اتريا

الله يسهل الها ظرووفها

----------


## عوعه١

غريبه الصراحه .. وانا راسلتلها ع الخاص ولا ردت علي خير شر .. واول مره اتواصل معاها .. يمكن عندها ظروف ..

----------


## روضه سليمان

السلام عليكم

ام مهره انا حابه اجربه لانه شعري واييد خفيف وحابه استخدمه قبل نهايه الشهر لاني برد لندن
هل من الممكن اني اتواصل وياج عن طريق الموبايل؟

لاهنتٍ
اشكرج

----------


## بنتـ DXB

رباه ادخل علينآ شهر رمضان وانت راض عنا و اجعله شهرا تتبدل فيه ذنوبنآ الى حسنات و همومنآ الى افراح و احلامنآ الى واقع ♡♡♡

----------


## مفـــارقة

:12:

----------


## بنتـ DXB

آلـلـهـم بـلغـنـا لـيـلـة الـقـدر♥

----------


## um mohsin

ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن

----------


## um mohsin

رووووعه وبالتوفيق

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم اجعل يومنا سعيد وهمنا بعيد وفرجنا قريب وسرورنا يزيد وعيشنا رغيد ورأينا سديد ♥

----------


## الحنين2424

بالتوفيق الغالية أتمنى الرد على رسالتي

----------


## بنتـ DXB

اللهم أنت العالم بسرائرنا فأصلحها، وأنت العالم بحوائجنا فيسرها، وأنت العالم بذنوبنا فاغفرها، وأنت العالم بعيوبنا فاسترها

----------


## سرابه4

بالتوفيق الغالية دومج متميزة

----------


## بنتـ DXB

ربيّ إني اخاف : ضمة القبر ، و ظلمة القبر و وحده القبر ، وعذاب القبر ف إجعل اعمالي تُنير قبري وقني عذابه ، بِرحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين ♡

----------


## بنتـ DXB

كن للاستغفار مداوما ، تلازمك السعاده دائما

----------

